# The Neutral Zone Grand Rapids (Edition 4)



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nice and clean!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Nice and clean!!!


I closed the other thread, and put a link to this one.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Alright new thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

[edited] Messaged edited because they did not take this off of the forums.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Man we get the best channels here in GR...... Although they all seem to have the same thing on....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

stampede said:


> Slaughter- What did you think of "Borat"? Great success, yes?


Sometimes at night I wake up screaming after having visions (nightmares) of man wrestling.....

Mike


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Anyone up for running a Mini Class this weekend? My 1/12th scale bodies are all toast and I haven't bothered to order new ones yet.

I have 2 cars I can loan out, you just need to bring a valid drver's license and proof of insurance.

Hint, Hint Denney, Bill and Tom to bring out yours.

I also found out this past weekend running the lipo that the mini will run 3 full 8 minute races on a single charge, and have 400mah left over. I know for sure the 3300 stick packs I made will do 2 races, but three might be stretching it for them since their 3yrs old.

And since anyone hasn't figured it out I made a new screen name since I have a new toy in the garage.

Andy


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Heck yea.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

we were talking about restricting roll out as well, but it doesn't completely level the playing field since a hizoot sedan will out corner the crap of one of the mini cars. My Fwd car for example feels like it almost has no low speed steering. It is an option that we can explore though.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Since it seems we have a problem with some not able to read and understand my past message. I have decided to issue a couple of 7 day "time outs". This will hopefully allow them a few days to absorb that I am serious when I suggest something. Continuing to carry on here will be dealth with as required. Thank you.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Jason,
I have your front body posts for you.I'll give them to you if you come out tonight or the next time I see you.
Kirt


----------



## Ntwadumela (Feb 13, 2006)

Andy,
You talking Friday night or Saturday? Friday night is cool for me, but I work Saturday so that is tough for me.

Tom


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey does anyone have a body i could use tonight if i come out to practice i need one for a tc4 or a body that u dont care if i ream some new hole in it lmk thanks


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Ntwadumela said:


> Andy,
> You talking Friday night or Saturday? Friday night is cool for me, but I work Saturday so that is tough for me.
> 
> Tom


Tommy boy, I was thinking Friday night. And can you order me 2 Speed 12B bodies? I just hope I'm capable of painting them, their really hard.  



Doodad said:


> Andy- I'll run again as long as P.I.T. maneuvers are allowed. Can't hold me down.


You gonna be there Friday night Doodad?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Man, all these new people!!


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

02CooperS said:


> Tommy boy, I was thinking Friday night. And can you order me 2 Speed 12B bodies? I just hope I'm capable of painting them, their really hard.
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna be there Friday night Doodad?




You don’t look like a back yard basher maybe if you had some cool tattoos.


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Man, all these new people!!


Hey iam not using a new name like superman or 
Ric-o'-shea or 9X2 i think that's it :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Roy Dallier said:


> Hey iam not using a new name like superman or
> Ric-o'-shea or 9X2 i think that's it :wave: :wave: :wave:


Yeah, but back when.... :freak: 

Actually I think your the only one besides myself that uses their real name!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

or real middle name...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Denney said:


> or real middle name...


True, I guess. So then... what might be your real first name then???


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Robert...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

To be honest, you look more like a Denney than you do a Bob.
Then again, my middle is Samuel and I'd rather not be called Sam!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Robert Dennis Barlage. Hummm..... if your last name would have
been Xavier or something, your initials would have been RDX.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Denney........ You have any plans on racing at Rider's this coming Saturday??


----------



## Ntwadumela (Feb 13, 2006)

Andy,
Got your bodies ordered, see you Friday night.

Tom


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi,


who's going where on Saturday???? and am I allowed to run my shaftie TL-01. I only have two ratios to chose from as Roy has my third........ I promise to let Andy hit on the straights so it'll be fair. and I need some rubbers too.mine from Sunday have these funny little dimples where the Paragon sat too long....... and all I have are 32's. Take Off's.........
maybe Andy shouldn't hit me on the straights.I'll be doing that all by my self.
I'm also looking for a Atom in good to geat shape. I have a new project for a friend down the street. I need micro gear for a birthday gag gift for his wife whos a EMT.......... (this should be FUN!!!!!!!!!!!) any help would be great. please LMK.

Thanks.

KickyFast:

Hi,

Call me when you can. gotta figure out a couple of things. 

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Tim,
You are welcome to come to Rider's any time that you can make it.
I have a set of rubbers that you can use if you want.
Last Saturday was a blast and looking forward to you guys coming back now and then.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Ntwadumela said:


> Andy,
> Got your bodies ordered, see you Friday night.
> 
> Tom


Thanks



DaWrench said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> who's going where on Saturday???? and am I allowed to run my shaftie TL-01. I only have two ratios to chose from as Roy has my third........ I promise to let Andy hit on the straights so it'll be fair. and I need some rubbers too.mine from Sunday have these funny little dimples where the Paragon sat too long....... and all I have are 32's. Take Off's.........
> ...


Tim - Bring it! Your car is a little faster down the straight than the Mini, but we can battle it out through the infield again.


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

DaWrench said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> who's going where on Saturday???? and am I allowed to run my shaftie TL-01. I only have two ratios to chose from as Roy has my third........ I promise to let Andy hit on the straights so it'll be fair. and I need some rubbers too.mine from Sunday have these funny little dimples where the Paragon sat too long....... and all I have are 32's. Take Off's.........
> ...


Tim i will have back to you by friday i will be stoping by or if not fri then saturday at wmrc. sorry i forgot give it to when you left And Tim run what want just have fun with it.


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

I want to see Chuck, Andrew, and Jesse battle.


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

Jason where are man. I am hereing rumors. hope to see you and Denning on Sat.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

SMVracing said:


> I want to see Chuck, Andrew, and Jesse battle.


I want to see you, Chuck, Ben, Andrew, Jason, Kirt, Ryan, Patrick, Pete, John, Denney, Gerald, Ed, Ace, Robert, Tim, Austin, Mike and Jesse go at it!!!


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

That would be a big race and maybe some big wrecks.

See you Friday.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

If we're all in the race at the same time,I guarantee that there will be some wrecks.Let's just hope that I'm not involved in any crashes.See you all on Friday.

Fred,
After removing the swaybar and getting some heat in the tires,The car was actually driving good.It wasn't pushing.Thanks for the help lastnight.I hace to get a better soldering gun.Lets get ready to RUMBLE!


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

SMVracing said:


> That would be a big race and maybe some big wrecks.
> 
> See you Friday.


A.C.E.<~~~~~~big wreck!!!!! :thumbsup: :freak:


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Does anyone have some Paragon tire dope that I can use?Riders was all out when I went over there today.Lmk.thanks.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I need some myself. I have about half of a small can, that should get three of us thru the night.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

hey fred, pm me please!


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
I think we should tell the guys next door to keep that tire dope in stock for us.I might have enough for the weekend.It depends how much practice I do.Do you think I'll pull 32 or 33 laps?I guess I'll find out.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

fatboylosi said:


> hey fred, pm me please!


Done.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> Do you think I'll pull 32 or 33 laps?
> Kirt


Perhaps. Just need to keep it on line, I know you can do it.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

After I collect my lottery winnings, I'll be arriving at the track in one of these........


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Would you swing by the house and get the kid, me and our gear?
I know it'll be a little cramped but we could manage.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I just hope the driver can deal with those silly Michigan left turns. I still can't figure out why we have to make a left hand U-turn in front of oncoming traffic, then turn right to make the left hand turn that we originally wanted to make! Very stupid in my opinion!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Would you swing by the house and get the kid, me and our gear?
> I know it'll be a little cramped but we could manage.


Not a problem. And... it has all the new TV game equipment inside to keep them occupied during the trip. Now then for us adults we have.... uhhhh..... well, you know!


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

what time are you going to be at the track tomarrow fred? Rob and I are going to try to get there fairly early to try to get the tanks tuned in


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

John,
Where's that car at?I want to see up close and maybe go for a ride.You're right about the u-turns.It is stupid but then again we take a bigger risk at getting hit doing a u-turn than we would the regular way.See ya Saturday.Please don't forget that cleaner.
Marshal Dillon


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

I will be at the track around 3:30 or so.I didn't know that there were going to be tanks roaming around.Please DON"T SHOOT!LOL.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

fatboylosi said:


> what time are you going to be at the track tomarrow fred? Rob and I are going to try to get there fairly early to try to get the tanks tuned in


Ace,
I will be there at 4:00. If you guys can get there earler, Riders will unlock it you.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

we should be there between 3-4. the tc3 tanks will be aiming for the boards and thats about it!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)




----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

that looks like all the wesco's in muskegon!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*Hard times and Budget Cutbacks, Ronald gets laid off from work*


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, I've been thinking about about useing my Real name on the Forums anyway.. This just gives me a reason to switch over.. I'm into R/C these days more than Music anyway.. The BluesKid thing is a bit outdated.. 

On another note.. I got the 007 all together.. Man what a pretty ride.. I can't wait to wheel this thing around.. I should be at riders tomorrow night.. I do have to work tomorrow, so there is a chance I will be late.. but I need to go into town to pick up some things I orderd from Riders at least... I wont be driving the new ride untill I get a body on it..


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mike Howe said:


> Well, I've been thinking about about useing my Real name on the Forums anyway.. This just gives me a reason to switch over.. I'm into R/C these days more than Music anyway.. The BluesKid thing is a bit outdated..
> 
> On another note.. I got the 007 all together.. Man what a pretty ride.. I can't wait to wheel this thing around.. I should be at riders tomorrow night.. I do have to work tomorrow, so there is a chance I will be late.. but I need to go into town to pick up some things I orderd from Riders at least... I wont be driving the new ride untill I get a body on it..


Yep, Mike..... you'd better check your PM's


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nothing needs to be said..........
But I love their choice of shoes, the cigarette and beer!


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

SVM:

Hi,

Chuck isn't racing this weekend do to family happenings. and I think (but don't quote me he has the ball and chain the following weekend) so he might be out for that too. 
I might have to work 1st shift on Saturday...  if so I'll be getting out around 7PM sooooooo racing might be done. (I hate Delphi....... they NEVER follow the contract about overtime). if not I'll show up and stink everyone off the track so I'll have a chance......ya that'll work.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The following errors occurred when a message was submitted: 
John Warner has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Exceeded storage capacity has been resolved.


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

John you have way to much time on your hands to be getting pics like that.

Colin


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

SMVracing said:


> John you have way to much time on your hands to be getting pics like that.
> 
> Colin


This is true!


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

John:

Hi,

for some reason I am only able to use my name on here on either the computer at work, or one of the M.E.'s who stays with us from Japan. both my computers are stuck with DaWrench. besides I've had it for so long most everybody knows who I am anyway.
maybe Hank can look into it........
racing is out for Saturday  .the next Satuday I might be out to race will be in a couple of weeks.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Tim,

I'm sure if you PM'd Hank, he would change the screen name on the account your presently using. But then again, you're correct that we all know you by DaWrench and there wouldn't be much advantage to change it now.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

K n a p s t e r.......

I cleared out the PM box late last night. So now you can PM away!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

How about we start a nostalgic class?? We'd all have to run pre 1970 bodies.
Such as mustangs, camaros, roadrunners and such. I think I have an old 1963
Vette laying around somewhere. What do you think????????

Below are some of what's available from Parma. www.parmapse.com


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

knapster said:


> I want to see you, Chuck, Ben, Andrew, Jason, Kirt, Ryan, Patrick, Pete, John, Denney, Gerald, Ed, Ace, Robert, Tim, Austin, Mike and Jesse go at it!!!


 Wow Fred if you throw me in that mix a demo derby for sure I just got used to turning right


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

"All my friends know the low rider....... The low rider is a little higher....... The low rider
drives a little slower Low rider, is a real goer" ....


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

colin and I had a good run with 33.502 I was pretty happy with that so see you guys tomarow

DNA


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I just found an old body that AJ ran on one of his oval cars many years ago.
It's a Chevrolet ElCamino. Written on it in BIG letters is BIG JOHNSON... funny!

Over the driver's door it has the driver's name...... E. Normus Johnson

I'll have it with me tomorrow (Saturday).


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

SMVracing said:


> colin and I had a good run with 33.502 I was pretty happy with that so see you guys tomarow
> 
> DNA


Wow.... keep it up!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> How about we start a nostalgic class?? We'd all have to run pre 1970 bodies.
> Such as mustangs, camaros, roadrunners and such. I think I have an old 1963
> Vette laying around somewhere. What do you think????????


Those are the bodies that we ran at the CRL fun Run in 2005.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

UPDATE:

I mounted A.J.'s El Camino body on my 007' and I'll be racing it tomorrow!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Those are the bodies that we ran at the CRL fun Run in 2005.


Yep. So..... let's start a weekly class of them. What are your thoughts?


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

no more racing classes just sedans with sedan bodys. 


DNA


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

SMVracing said:


> no more racing classes just sedans with sedan bodys.
> 
> 
> DNA


They are sedan bodies. They just look like old cars.


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

ya ok is Aj for sure going to ber therer tomarrow

John?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

HPI offerings....


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

John is ED racing tomkmarow


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

BenVanBoom said:


> ya ok is Aj for sure going to ber therer tomarrow
> 
> John?


Yep he sure is. At least that's what he just told me a few minutes ago.

No, Ed is NOT racing tomorrow. (I just heard from him as well).


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Pat
andrew
fred
john
colin
ryan
elmo
gerold
aj
kirt

Anyone else racing at riders onroad?????????????


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

DNA yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

so he will leave early Mike how is not racing and Jesse is going to wmrc


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I could go for the Gangstar Custom body, those fins are a hoot.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Well anyway, I can't wait to see how this El Camino body handles tomorrow.
After all, it has to be at least 8 years old. More than likely I'll hit something
and it'll explode into a pile of tiny pieces of lexan and dust!!!!!!!


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Ya see you in a couple of hours hopefully


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> I could go for the Gangstar Custom body, those fins are a hoot.


I kinda like that 57 Chevy. It's got a BIG bumper out in front!! (watch out Andrew, snowplow coming thru!!)


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Yeah, its a tank though. It's also a two piece body.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Yeah, its a tank though. It's also a two piece body.


In that case I'll pass on that one and go for the 61' Impala.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

Fred, thanks for all the help tonight!!! got the car handling fairly decent, now gotta get the driver dialed in!! :freak: We had a great time also


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> In that case I'll pass on that one and go for the 61' Impala.


That seems to be a good handling body, Andrew did well with his at the CRL Fun Run.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

fatboylosi said:


> Fred, thanks for all the help tonight!!! got the car handling fairly decent, now gotta get the driver dialed in!! :freak: We had a great time also


Your welcome Ace, some new tires will go along way in getting you up to speed. Other then that, practice, practice, practice!!!


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

John Warner said:


> In that case I'll pass on that one and go for the 61' Impala.


I believe I ran that body out at the CRL fun run and it was AWSOME


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Pete:

I personally want to thank you for the vast amount of work
you did today on Gerald's car. You expertise paid off big. Several
of us have tried to cure his rollover problems without success. You
did what we couldn't do! Thank you!!!


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
01-06-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Andrew Knapp with 36/5:04.97

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 37 5:05.83 Andrew Knapp 1 19.38
2 2 36 5:05.45 Fred Knapp 3 18.88
3 4 35 5:04.99 John Warner 11 18.39
4 5 31 5:02.52 AJ 8 16.42
5 3 23 5:03.64 Colin Meekhof 6 12.14
6 6 2 0:13.56 Ben Vandoorn 5 23.64


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 2.5 2/ 3.2 5/ 4.7 3/ 3.6 6/ 4.7 4/ 4.4 
2 1/ 8.1 2/ 8.2 5/ 9.1 3/ 9.0 6/10.6 4/ 9.0 
3 1/ 8.1 2/ 8.5 6/ 3/ 8.6 4/ 9.9 5/ 
4 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.6 5/17.4 3/ 9.2 4/ 8.9 6/ 
5 1/ 8.1 2/ 8.4 5/ 8.7 3/ 8.1 4/ 9.0 6/ 
6 1/ 8.1 2/ 8.5 5/ 9.1 3/ 8.4 4/ 6/ 
7 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.3 5/ 9.4 3/ 8.1 4/ 9.4 6/ 
8 1/ 8.1 2/ 8.4 5/ 8.9 3/ 8.7 4/12.9 6/ 
9 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.3 5/ 8.7 3/ 8.3 4/ 9.3 6/ 
10 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.4 5/ 3/ 8.7 4/ 6/ 
11 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.3 4/12.2 3/ 8.5 5/18.4 6/ 
12 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.5 4/ 9.1 3/ 8.5 5/ 9.5 6/ 
13 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.4 4/11.7 3/10.0 5/ 6/ 
14 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.4 4/ 9.3 3/ 8.6 5/ 9.7 6/ 
15 1/ 8.2 2/ 8.2 4/ 8.8 3/ 8.4 5/ 9.1 6/ 
16 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.3 4/ 3/ 8.3 5/ 9.5 6/ 
17 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.3 4/ 9.9 3/ 8.5 5/ 8.9 6/ 
18 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.9 4/ 9.0 3/ 8.3 5/ 9.1 6/ 
19 1/ 8.2 2/ 8.4 4/ 9.6 3/ 8.6 5/ 9.5 6/ 
20 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.8 4/ 9.3 3/ 9.7 5/ 9.2 6/ 
21 1/ 8.1 2/ 8.5 4/ 9.0 3/ 8.9 5/ 6/ 
22 1/ 8.2 2/ 8.4 4/ 9.3 3/ 8.5 5/11.5 6/ 
23 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.8 4/ 9.3 3/ 8.4 5/ 9.6 6/ 
24 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.9 4/ 9.4 3/ 8.5 5/ 8.9 6/ 
25 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.7 4/ 3/ 5/ 9.2 6/ 
26 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.7 5/ 3/12.6 4/ 9.8 6/ 
27 1/ 8.3 2/ 8.8 5/ 3/ 8.7 4/ 9.5 6/ 
28 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.6 5/ 3/ 9.0 4/ 9.8 6/ 
29 1/ 8.4 2/ 9.1 5/ 3/ 8.6 4/ 9.6 6/ 
30 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.9 5/ 3/ 9.4 4/ 6/ 
31 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.6 5/ 3/ 8.8 4/ 9.6 6/ 
32 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.7 5/ 3/ 6.5 4/ 9.3 6/ 
33 1/ 8.3 2/ 6.6 5/ 3/11.1 4/ 9.1 6/ 
34 1/ 8.3 2/10.7 5/ 3/ 8.6 4/ 7.5 6/ 
35 1/ 8.2 2/ 8.7 5/91.5 3/ 8.8 4/10.5 6/ 
36 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.7 5/ 9.0 3/ 8.7 4/ 9.5 6/ 
37 1/ 8.4 2/ 5/ 3/ 4/ 6/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 37 36 23 35 31 2 
time 305.8 305.4 303.6 304.9 302.5 13.5 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 31 5:05.23 Patrick Mcelwee 9 16.27
2 5 31 5:08.85 Nate Charon 12 16.08
3 2 29 5:02.27 Kirt Dillon 4 15.37
4 3 27 5:05.75 Ryan Clay 7 14.15
5 7 23 5:12.92 Eric Johnson 10 11.78
6 6 2 0:21.00 Gerald Oisten 2 15.26


- Sedan Stock Foam -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 3.1 2/ 3.4 6/ 6.1 3/ 4.6 5/ 5.3 4/ 4.9 
2 1/ 9.8 2/ 9.5 4/10.5 3/ 9.6 6/15.6 5/13.3 
3 3/12.4 2/12.0 4/ 8.9 1/ 9.8 6/ 5/ 
4 2/10.6 3/13.2 4/15.2 1/ 9.4 6/ 5/16.2 
5 2/ 9.7 3/ 9.7 4/ 9.0 1/ 9.4 6/ 5/12.7 
6 2/ 9.4 4/13.9 3/ 9.5 1/ 9.4 6/ 5/16.0 
7 1/ 9.3 4/ 9.5 3/10.0 2/15.7 6/ 5/ 
8 1/ 9.7 4/ 9.6 3/ 8.8 2/ 9.2 6/ 5/13.2 
9 1/ 9.8 4/ 3/ 9.5 2/ 9.7 6/ 5/11.8 
10 1/ 9.5 4/ 3/ 2/10.1 6/ 5/ 
11 1/ 9.4 4/22.5 3/ 2/ 9.7 6/ 5/15.9 
12 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.8 4/ 2/ 9.4 6/ 5/11.8 
13 1/ 9.7 3/ 9.7 5/ 2/ 9.7 6/ 4/11.6 
14 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.5 5/53.2 2/ 9.5 6/ 4/11.2 
15 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.3 5/ 8.8 2/10.3 6/ 4/ 
16 1/ 9.4 3/ 9.8 5/ 9.0 2/10.6 6/ 4/13.2 
17 1/ 9.2 3/ 9.5 5/10.8 2/10.0 6/ 4/13.2 
18 1/ 9.9 3/ 9.3 5/ 8.6 2/ 9.7 6/ 4/12.2 
19 1/ 9.4 3/10.9 4/ 8.9 2/ 9.2 6/ 5/ 
20 1/ 9.5 3/10.0 4/10.3 2/ 9.8 6/ 5/16.6 
21 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.6 4/ 9.3 2/14.0 6/ 5/11.4 
22 1/13.6 3/10.1 4/ 9.0 2/ 9.7 6/ 5/ 
23 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.6 4/12.6 2/10.9 6/ 5/ 
24 1/ 9.5 3/10.3 4/ 9.9 2/ 9.2 6/ 5/30.2 
25 1/14.2 3/10.2 4/ 9.5 2/ 9.4 6/ 5/11.2 
26 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.8 4/ 9.2 2/ 9.4 6/ 5/ 
27 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.9 4/ 9.4 2/ 9.3 6/ 5/15.6 
28 1/10.7 3/10.3 4/ 9.6 2/10.4 6/ 5/11.8 
29 1/10.1 3/10.2 4/10.1 2/10.1 6/ 5/12.5 
30 1/ 9.4 3/10.0 4/ 9.0 2/ 9.8 6/ 5/12.1 
31 1/10.4 3/ 9.8 4/ 9.6 2/10.5 6/ 5/13.2 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 31 29 27 31 2 23 
time 305.2 302.2 305.7 308.8 20.9 312.9 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Hey Pete:
> 
> I personally want to thank you for the vast amount of work
> you did today on Gerald's car. You expertise paid off big. Several
> ...


"Dotto" :thumbsup:


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

i only ran a 33.502


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

I beat my personal best race and best lap with a 8.5. I just got to do that every lap to compete with Andrew. Good Job Andrew.

Colin


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

John 
Thanks for the cleaner and the 3800 pack.That was nice of you to let me keep the pack.It was fun racing with you.I don't do that too often.As for the old classic car bodies go,I'll get one.I had the 57 chevy and that car was fun to drive.I might order the HPI Camaro.That looks good.See ya next weekend.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
I had a good time.Thanks for the use of your pack.That's what I needed.Now that I have a 4200,I should be doing a little better.How many runs were on that 4200?I told John that I'm game for the old car class.I already know which one I'm getting.See ya Wednesday,
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Colin, Ben, Ryan, Patrick, and Kirt, I've seen vast improvements in your skill level over the past few months. Good job guy's. Colin you had it going on today even though the main didn't go so well for you. Qualifying third is awesome.


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks Fred and I thought I would have something for you but then you improve the same if not more good job.
Colin


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

All righty then.... Good Morning and Good night! It's 3:23AM


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> I had a good time.Thanks for the use of your pack.That's what I needed.Now that I have a 4200,I should be doing a little better.How many runs were on that 4200?I told John that I'm game for the old car class.I already know which one I'm getting.See ya Wednesday,
> Kirt


I got that battery just before Cleveland, so I would say around 16 runs.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Here's the pic of the Mohawk again.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

It's to quiet in here again.  

I think my brand "A" can kick the snot out of your brand "X"! :tongue: 

Fred/Andrew..... how's Brind "E", or is it Brin "D" or maybe Brindy?


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

John:

I bet my brand "MLP" will kick your brand "A's" butt............ even my little brand "T" is working well enough to do that.........!!!!
can't wait to run the Mohawk. Chicky says it's better than the Alfa. looks cool too. should be better than the DNA on bigger tracks.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> It's to quiet in here again.
> 
> I think my brand "A" can kick the snot out of your brand "X"! :tongue:
> 
> Fred/Andrew..... how's Brind "E", or is it Brin "D" or maybe Brindy?


I never had any luck with either brand "A" or "X", so......................
Brin"D" is getting along just fine.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey guys,
Well I have my old classic body ready to go.Who else is getting a old classic body and when?I'll bring mine out this weekend.It's about 5 years old but it's in decent shape.It's had about 3or4 chassis underneath it.See some of you Wednesday and the rest of you this weekend.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Brin"D" is getting along just fine.


Glad to hear it!! I guess Grady has accepted her, or is he just tolerating her?
Now then.... Eileen wants to know when you'll be starting the paintwork on the bathroom??
:drunk:


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Mike H.
When do you think you can bring that tweak station out to the track?The only problem is that i'm not sure when I'll have the money.If you could wait until the 2nd of Feb.(which is a Friday) I'll have it then.I'll leave that up to you.Lmk what you want to do.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DaWrench said:


> John:
> 
> I bet my brand "MLP" will kick your brand "A's" butt............ even my little brand "T" is working well enough to do that.........!!!!
> can't wait to run the Mohawk. Chicky says it's better than the Alfa. looks cool too. should be better than the DNA on bigger tracks.


I'll be willing to bet they will to. Bring em on!! LoL!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Eileen wants to know when you'll be starting the paintwork on the bathroom??
> :drunk:


Don't know. I was under the impression that was all done.
Talk to you Saturday about that.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Point Series*

Anyone interested in a point series?
What could we call it?
How about: Saturday afternoon throwdown (SAT)?
How many weeks? I'm thinking six.
Throw outs? One.
Prizes? Maybe a cash back deal.
Classes: Three to make a class.
Any thoughts? Let me know.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

XLB,
PM headed your way.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
How do you do the points race?I've never raced in one so I'm not familiar with it.Lmk.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

TQ - 1 point
1st - 100
2nd - 99
3rd - 98 and so on.......


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

JOHN DONT EVER SAY ITS BETTER THAN A DNA
THATS VERY DISRESPECTFUL TO DNA
BUT I WILL FORGIVE YOU JUST THIS ONE TIME

dnaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> How many weeks? I'm thinking six.
> Throw outs? One.
> Prizes? Maybe a cash back deal.
> Classes: Three to make a class.
> Any thoughts? Let me know.


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Maybe 8 weeks and two TO's?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Yeah, that could work. 
Not sure that my Johnson would last that long with out blowing up.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
Please help me.I noticed that my front tires are wearing very fast on the inside.I just put them on about 2 weeks ago and the inside edge is completly worn down to the rim.I went to riders to ask what could cause the tires to wear out so quick.Of course they thought of it as a joke and saying that it could be the steering servo.It does have a little play in it.It's the Hitec 303mg.Also they were saying to change the c-hubs instead of using the 4.5 degree.I told Tyrone,Dave and John that the set-up is the way Jesse was running it on the carpet.What needs to be done to solve the tires from wearing so fast.Could it be the steering servo?Can we work on it Wednesday?I'm tired of replacing front tires every 2 weeks.Hope you can help me out.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Not a problem Kirt.
We just need to adjust the front camber links.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Yeah, that could work.
> Not sure that my Johnson would last that long with out blowing up.


Yep, at the age of it I'm surprised it still lasts five minutes to begin with!


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Kirt 

I hope I didnt offend you. I was concerned about the play you have in the steering some where. I could be the servo or something else. I also told you to check your camber and if you could afford to give up some steering it would help on the tire wear.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
I looked at the camber with my gauge and the front is set at -2 degrees.What's it supposed to be?I thought it was supposed to be at -1 degree.I can adjust it if I know the right setting.The rear camber is also -2 degree but it has the 1 degree hubs on it.Thanks. Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Dave,
No you didn't offend me.I'm just trying to find out what the camber is supposed to be in the front.Once I get the right settings,I'll adjust it.Sorry that I got a little mad at the store.I was not in a good mood.I just want my front tires to last longer than 2 weeks.The rear tires last at least a month if not longer.I guess what got me upset is the remark that Tyrone made about running that 57 chevy body.I hope you're not mad at me.If so,I apologize.I'll end up buying a new steering servo next month.What kind should I get?
Kirt


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

carcraze1004 said:


> I'm tired of replacing front tires every 2 weeks.Hope you can help me out.Thanks.
> Kirt


 Well depending on what they are cut to, 2 weeks isn't that bad. However there could be a few things adding to the problems. Some things to consider.

1-1.5 degrees is a good starting point. However be sure to check them after each run and adjust accordingly. If they are obviously coning decrease camber until they wear evenly, or increase the length of the camber link to decrease camber gain as appropriate. As far as the rear, 2 deg. is a common start point these days. The 1 degree in the hubs refers to toe-in, in this case "outboard", and is seperate from camber. 

Cleaning your tyres. The track at Riders is very hard on tyres. A few runs and tyres start breaking down from all the dope in the surface. Between rounds clean your tires with either lighter fluid or motor spray. Be sure to thoroughly clean the tires after application before applying new traction compound.

Run more than one set. I have 4 full sets of foams so that each set is only ran twice per day. One run in practice, and one run in qualies and mains. Again this is to mitigate them soaking up to much dope and starting to breakdown and causing wear. This problem is exagerrated on the rears because guess which part of the fronts people usually dope? Yup, the inside. Again this causes further abuse, and the outer band is a harder compound which does not wear as much either.

Increase the front grip, more grip equals less sliding which equals less wear.

Front tyres will always take a beating more than rears due to the stresses put on them that the rears do not see. The fronts are asked to drive, provide steering (huge slip angles) and break the majority of the mass in a car.

Another option which is gaining popularity, although may not work at Riders, is to run the same compound front and rear. This would allow a full rotation to help increase the life. However it would require a set-up change or two, and you would have to be very thorough in cleaning the tires otherwise you will end up with gobs of steering.

Tyre size, and truing. Every few runs it is a good idea to inspect the tyres and possibly freshen up the tru, by running them through the lathe again to even them out. As soon as coning begins it is hard to stop without evening out the surface. And again for the type of surface with one set of tyres two weeks is not bad. I have been keeping tyre data everytime I run foams and it not uncommon to see wear in the .15-.25mm range after a hard run. after two weeks assuming 2 practice runs, 3 qualifiers, and a main that can equal as much as 3mm of wear. Depending on starting size and the amount of maintenance performed can equal a naturally worn out tyre. Add in a set-up that is a bit off and I have had .5mm wear in a run. What tyre size do you start with?

Driving style has a huge part to play as well. A smooth driver will show much less wear than an in-experienced one. Over correction, squaring off corners, charging into corners to hard, etc. will all destroy a tyre very quickly.

Well I could go on, but I will spare all of you. But this should give you a good start for finding the problem, or realizing that there isn't a problem at all.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Mike S.
When I tru my tires down,I tru them to 2.3 or whatever that means.I'm not familiar with tire size or the measurement.The fronts are not coning as much as the rears.I have a pair of rears that are still good.Maybe I should put them on the front and try them out.That way I could have the same tire all around.It's a idea anyway.I realize that the front tires take more abuse than the rears.Maybe I should stock up on some front tires.It just seems to me that the tires would last a little more than 2 weeks.One thing I have to do is clean my tires.That's what I'm NOT doing.Thanks for all the info.It's a start for me to take care of my tires and try not to abuse them.I'm not that bad of a driver but I do have some trouble thru the infield where I want to keep the throttle down when I should let up.So what should the front camber be set at?I'm thinking about setting it at 1.5 degree and go from there.Thanks Mike.See ya this weekend if you'll be at Riders.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I've learned...that life is like a roll of toilet paper. 
The closer it gets to the end, the faster it goes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

carcraze1004 said:


> It just seems to me that the tires would last a little more than 2 weeks.


 Two weeks is darn good especially if you practice during the week with them. How many runs would you guesstimate you get out of a set? Heck some people are happy to get two-three runs out of a set! I heard many reports from the Novak race of people switching to rubber after practice due to the cost of foams to be competative. 

With your 2.3" diameter, this refers to the overall diameter of the tyre. Or 58.42mm (2.3"/.03937 = mm). Consider that the average rim is about 49.8mm this leaves around 4.31mm of wear surface. (rubber overall 58.42-49.8 = 8.62mm/2) So using some of the wear indicated earlier you can see how quickly that can be eaten up. BTW, the .15-.25mm earlier refers to overall diameter loss. As you can see within a dozen 5 minute runs you will be well below the 55mm happy land if you factor in extra wear for only using the one set on the Riders track. Add in a tru or two to even them out... Well you get the point.

Wheres my soapbox.... oh here it is, underneath my stack of rubber tyres. Ahem, this is why I like da rubber so much. Sure you may lose a tenth or two after a few runs but they do seem to settle in and not degrade further. I'm still using rubber tyres that I ran in the parking lot from last summer! And so far my foam bill has been around $250 and I don't even race that much!



carcraze1004 said:


> I'm thinking about setting it at 1.5 degree and go from there.


 That would be a good starting point, however your car will tell you what it needs, by feel and wear.



carcraze1004 said:


> Thanks Mike.See ya this weekend if you'll be at Riders.
> Kirt


 Have fun, it is Cefx for me this weekend. I'm feeling the urge to run some mod.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Mike S,
I guess that I put about 7 runs on my tires.3 runs of practice and then the actual runs.This don't include Saturday.All total,I would say about 13 to 15 runs on one set of foams.I'll try to dial in the car tomorrow.Fred said he will help me.Have fun at cefx.Kick some butt.
Kirt


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Kirt - I usually get about 5 good racedays from a set of tires - that's 1 practice, 3 heats & a main - 5 runs x 5 days = ~25 runs. BUT...that's 20 _5 minute_ runs, not 20 runs of 7-8 minute practices, you'll need to discount how long you're tires are lasting if your running extended practice/races. These numbers are also based on cutting the tires to 59mm (2.32 in.) to start and figuring there about done when they get to 54mm (2.12 in.) - or about 1mm wear per day (5 runs).

Denney


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred.....

Missile in the air....!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

knapster said:


> Yeah, that could work.
> Not sure that my Johnson would last that long with out blowing up.


Fred - Old Johnsons never die, they just sorta peter out...

(Surprised I beat John to this oh-so-obvious joke)


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

kevinm said:


> Fred - Old Johnsons never die, they just sorta peter out...
> 
> (Surprised I beat John to this oh-so-obvious joke)


Yeah, what's up with that! Guess I'm slipping at my age now that I've turned double nickles.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nice one Kevin.
I think i'll leave the Peter out thing alone.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Fred.....
> 
> Missile in the air....!


Direct hit!!!
Lobing one your way.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Intercepted by scud!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Intercepted by scud!


And scud intercepted by the patriot!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Tomahawk is now in flight on way to it's target.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Tomahawk is now in flight on way to it's target.


Initiating launch sequence for ICBM.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

silo-based SS-X-27 was recently deployed, and SS-X-27 missiles will later be deployed on road-mobile launchers.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)




----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> silo-based SS-X-27 was recently deployed, and SS-X-27 missiles will later be deployed on road-mobile launchers.


Ouch, the Tomahawk was bad enough.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

The Tomahawk was a TLAM, wait till I break out the LACM's!


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Mike S.
I realize earlier in my post that I'm running about 18 runs or so on a set of tires.I should be lucky to get 2 weeks out of them.I forgot to count my practice on wednesday nights.Now for the cleaning.....Do I clean my tires after each run?This tire thing is all new to me.I have to get one of those digital gauges from Harbor Frieght.I guess that's where people are buying them from.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Looks like I need to spend time in the situation room.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
I'm all ready for tommorow.I spent about 8 hours charging batteries.I'll be there around 3:30.I have to go to the back doctor at 3.See ya when you get there.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

carcraze1004 said:


> Now for the cleaning.....Do I clean my tires after each run? *Yep, including practice runs. *
> I have to get one of those digital gauges from Harbor Freight. *Ask for digital calipers. *


John W.
That release agent works quite well for cleaning tires too!


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

John:

Hi,

you beat me to it......... I started posting a reply for Kirt and my puter crashed..............I hate windows. 
all Ihave to add is to get the calipers with a LCD screen......they seem to handle the abuse better. ( I know I have abuse mine for years and they still work fine). and get the 6' ones worth the money.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I agree Tim. The LCD versions are the best. I've had mine for about 8 years and they were used when I got them. And their cheap now. Here's some at Harborfreight.com for $15.99 and includes an extra battery. Take a look HERE
The prices are the same at the store near Rogers Plaza.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

John,
I went to Harbor Freight and bought a LCD digital caliper.It's only 4'' long but worth the price.Now i just got to learn how to use it.See ya Saturday.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
Sorry I missed you at the track.I waited for almost 1 1/2 hours.I left at 5.Tom told me that you showed up around 6.If there's a wednesday that you won't make it or be later than usual,will you please let me know by posting on this site or call me?I'll give you my home phone # friday.I really wanted to get the steering situated but I'll have to wait until friday.I finally bought a LCD digital caliper at Harbor Freight.It's only 4'' long.Can you show me how to use it?Talk to you later.See ya on Friday.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry about that Kirt.
I was off making a deal on a Heli-Max.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Sorry about that Kirt.
> I was off making a deal on a Heli-Max.


Say what?????????  :dude: :freak:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I think a bunker-buster is in order.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Say what?????????  :dude: :freak:


Yeah, it's a helicopter, electric.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
So did you get the Heli-max?I can't picture you flying a heli.I'm used to seeing you drive cars not fly.I accept your apology This time.LOL.What time are you going to be at riders Friday?I'll be there around 3:30.If you stop in before I do,see if someone can open the door for me if that's okay with you.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt I should be at Riders by four.
Yes, it's the Heli-Max, Axe CP (collective pitch).


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I need to search and find a "Helicoptere Anti-Charanti-tank helicopter".


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> I need to search and find a "Helicoptere Anti-Charanti-tank helicopter".


Thats not necsssary, I don't believe I'll get that far with it.


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow has it been 7 days already? Well this is the name I use from now on. Ya'll better get used to it!  

I got my 99 cent Mabuchi motor in the mail today.. My 04 is all ready for the Johnson pro class. 

The 007 was working very nicely this past weekend.. I had TQ in 19t up in Jenison, but after about 3min of the main my Pinion gear came loose.. I was super susprised that I made it though 1 practice pack, 3 quali's and 3min of the main with out EVER crashing.. the car is very easy to drive for me.. Then at Hobby-Sports on sunday, things went just as well. and I rememberd to tighten my Pinion gear!! :tongue: There I had a couple small taps with lap traffic, but never had a "crash".. it was very nice to run so consistant.. :thumbsup: Very happy I got the new ride..


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thats great Mike, happy for ya man.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Mike Howe,
Did you get my post regarding the tweak station?Do you want to have the money up front or can I owe it to you.It's your call.I can have the money next week.Are you going to Riders this week?If so,bring that with you and I'll pay for it next week if that's cool with you.Lmk what you want to do.Glad to hear that your 007 is working good for you.Now all you have to do is find a way to beat Andrew and you'll have it made.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Kirt, 
Actually I had Tom order me the Hudy All in one setup station.. It should be here some time next week.. I'll be there this friday night, but I'm going to a trophy race at Stateline this saturday. I kinda need a tweak station for that.. So your more than welcome to use it friday night all you want, but I'll need it for saturday.. maybe next wed, I could come up and give it to you..


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

If all goes as planed, this friday I'll be less a T4, and a TC3. Then I'll gain a Hudy tire truer. Then next week I'll have the Hudy setup station.. I'm ready to race some Sedans! :thumbsup: Now all I need is someone to buy my 8th scale buggy, so I can stock up on some TIRES!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt, since your in the buying mood I have my little max-mod tire truer for sale.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
What do you want for it as long as it's not too much.Lmk.Oh look at this I'm on post 201.WOW!


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Mike Howe,
That's fine as long as I can get it from you next week.Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I must have to much time on my hands.
For me, this is post number 5,684.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
I'll offer you $60.00 for your tire truer.I just won't have the money right away.Besides,I have to still get a new charger and pick up my order from riders.I'm thinking about buying a digital steering servo.Not sure yet but thinking about it.I seen a couple at riders for about $80.00.I'm still debating what kind of charger I want to buy.I'm leaning torward the Ice charger or the Duratrax intellapeak.Lmk if you'll take my offer.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt, I think we have ourself a deal!!!


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
I'll have the money next wednesday.Is it the truer that I used before?Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Mike Howe,
I'll have the money for the tweak station next wednesday.If you could drop it off then,it would be great.If not,I'll wait until I see you.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> I'll have the money next wednesday.Is it the truer that I used before?Thanks.
> Kirt


Yes, it's the one you have to use with a battery or a power supply.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

In da air.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Intercepted and volley coming back.


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good on Virtual RC Max! I gota try and put together a good run for the final now. I've been struggleing with the longer races.. Keep it up dood!


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
How long have you had that tire truer?I do like it.It does a good job on tires.I have to cut some fronts down tomorrow.Make sure you have it with you.Don't forget that we still have to work on the front of my car.Hopefully we can make it where it's not chewing up the front tires so bad.See ya tomorrow.
Kirt


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

geeeez fred, you and john have wayyyyy tooo much time on your hands!!! if you guys are bored you can clean my 1\8 buggy for me :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I'll clean it if I can drive it!


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

you can drive it after I rebuild the carb. wanna take some hot laps with the nitro tc3 too???


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt, I'll have it with me and yes it's the same one you used before.

Ace, I know. Way to much time.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Sure! I like driving nitro stuff, I just HATE working on them.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred "A"..... did my return fire miss?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mike S........

Sabrina Slaughter said to tell ya hi!


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Sure! I like driving nitro stuff, I just HATE working on them.


the NTC3 is getting a latemodel body slapped on it and its going to be time to go fast and turn left on the dirt oval.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Now were talkin, 
I just sent a quantum of electromagnetic energy down.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hummm........ I'd better call central Intelligence RDN!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)




----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)




----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Anyway, it's just like I described it to you. It's the bomb, you'll see.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Anyway, it's just like I described it to you. It's the bomb, you'll see.


Now you've got me all excited. I can't wait!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

312 days until the world goes to Cleveland.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Jeez John... Itching to get back to Cleveland are we? Well, since we're counting down, only 36 days 16 hours and 59 minutes until the Daytona 500...(at the time I posted this!)


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Jeez John... Itching to get back to Cleveland are we? Well, since we're counting down, only 36 days 16 hours and 59 minutes until the Daytona 500...(at the time I posted this!)


WoW, look who pokes their head out of the sand. Imagine that! Soooo then, what's this I hear that your Jr (#8) may be driving for Roush next season? Could it have something to do with that wicked step-mother Teresa??


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Tapping foot, waiting on tonights race results..............


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

John Warner said:


> Tapping foot, waiting on tonights race results..............


Race results will be posted tomarrow but for a Hint on the results
Hint:
1st Place A Main Sedan Stock Foam= kadprenwnpa
1st Place B Main Sedan Stock Foam= meacpewctekir
1st Place A Big Johnson= ykiojrm

John a little brain teaser so unscramble the first and last name!!!
Then you will have a first look and who won what.

-Andrew-


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Had a good time tonight.. Was nice to run a few practice laps befor tomorrow's trophy race in Indi.. What can I say the 007 is just smooothh! Not quite as fast of laps as my 04 so far.. but way more consistant.. Pete nice job in the A main buddy, that was fun to watch. Way to show the kids who's boss! Next week I'll stick around to run the Main. Later guys..


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

RLKnapster said:


> Race results will be posted tomarrow but for a Hint on the results
> Hint:
> 1st Place A Main Sedan Stock Foam= kadprenwnpa "Andrew Knapp"
> 1st Place B Main Sedan Stock Foam= meacpewctekir "Patrick Mcelwee"
> ...


Good?


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

John Warner said:


> So far?


no luck yet john???


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

First and Last name


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

1st Place A Main Sedan Stock Foam= kadprenwnpa "Andrew Knapp"
1st Place B Main Sedan Stock Foam= meacpewctekir "Patrick Mcelwee"
1st Place A Big Johnson= ykiojrm "Jim York"


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I had it on the last page. 9 minutes after your original post.


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

I had fun


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey DNA VanBang...... you gunna b there tomorrow?


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

John Warner said:


> 1st Place A Main Sedan Stock Foam= kadprenwnpa "Andrew Knapp"
> 1st Place B Main Sedan Stock Foam= meacpewctekir "Patrick Mcelwee"
> 1st Place A Big Johnson= ykiojrm "Jim York"


you got me there. Hey john if you are in the mood for something fun tomarrow that you should drift with ryan colin ben and myself. We cut our tires all the way down when they were shot and we had a blast after the mains today. So just mabey you would try it b/c it's ffffffffuuuuuuunnnn


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

ya i will and i think there is probably about 13 others also

3 heats of 4 and 1 heat with 4


sweet the drift class was all right I still cant wait to try to beat my 34.506


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

doug voss
pat
john 
aj
nate
fred 
andrew
colin
ryan 
ben
gerold
eric and his bodys


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

John What Time Are You Going To Be At The Track Tomarrow


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Later than normal if you can believe that! I have to go to the bank,
K-Mart, The Guitar Center then Modern Skate BEFORE I get to the track.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Ok, we'll see you when you get here.
I had an absolute blast racing with Jim York and Leonard Wilbur in the Johnson class.
I had no idea that Jim could wheel a touring car.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Okay, I'll see you when I get there. I remember Mr. York running a sedan
way back when we were in the frozen dungeon. (the comedy den building)


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> WoW, look who pokes their head out of the sand. Imagine that! Soooo then, what's this I hear that your Jr (#8) may be driving for Roush next season? Could it have something to do with that wicked step-mother Teresa??


I know there is issues between the two, but I haven't heard, seen, or read anything about Jr. going to Roush. I DO know he moved of the "Earnhardt" property near the end of last year, and he WILL be driving for DEI through 07. They are discussing a new contract for 08 and on, and it's close to being a done deal... Don't believe everything the media says... Inside sources say!!!


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

the more believable rumer is that he will go to RCR. Anywhere he ends up you can bet Budwieser will go also. one interesting rumer was him going to RCR to run a black #3 bud car! wouldnt that be interesting


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Mike S,

How'd things go at CEFX today?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Andrew H......

Where's those results??


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Mike Howe said:


> Hey Mike S,
> 
> How'd things go at CEFX today?



Really good. I had alot of fun with some excellent racers. IIRC the top 4 of us were only spread out by about 6 seconds. Long story short there was some fun lead swapping and in the end I managed to come out on top. A few more changes to the Losi and it is slowly but surely getting dialed. It should be in top notch shape just in time for the new sedan....

And yourself?

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
01-12-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Andrew Knapp with 35/5:03.97

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 36 5:00.22 Andrew Knapp 1 19.21
2 2 35 5:00.62 Fred Knapp 5 18.65
3 3 34 5:01.83 Pete G. 11 18.05
4 4 34 5:06.78 Ben Vandoorn 2 17.76



Best Heat Lap/Time for Big Johnson: 
Fred Knapp with 46/8:00.34

-- Big Johnson - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 2 43 8:12.04 Jim york 10 13.29
2 3 42 8:08.39 Leonard Wilbur 9 13.08
3 1 41 8:07.82 Fred Knapp 4 12.78


Rider's OnRoad Raceway 
01-13-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam: 
Andrew Knapp with 35/5:05.99

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 3 34 5:02.99 Fred Knapp 6 17.98
2 2 33 5:00.01 John Warner 15 17.62
3 6 33 5:05.80 AJ 4 17.29
4 1 31 5:05.15 Andrew Knapp 2 16.28
5 5 30 5:02.81 Colin Meekhof 5 15.87
6 4 25 3:44.60 Ben Vandoorn 3 17.83



-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 29 5:07.56 Patrick Mcelwee 11 15.11
2 3 28 5:02.07 Gerald Oisten 7 14.85
3 5 27 5:03.86 Ryan Clay 9 14.24
4 6 24 5:07.65 Austin Eley 1 12.50
5 2 18 5:04.78 Kirt Dillon 8 9.46
6 7 8 4:50.65 Cody Eley 16 4.41


Best Heat Lap/Time for Drifting: 
Andrew Knapp with 32/10:06.90
-- Drifting - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 2 28 10:01.74 Fred Knapp 17 1.90
2 1 25 9:09.32 Andrew Knapp 12 1.86
3 3 13 16:09.06 Colin Meekhof 13 .55
4 5 10 4:09.20 Ryan Clay 14 1.64
-- 4 --- DNS --- Patrick Mcelwee 18
-- 6 --- DNS --- Ben Vandoorn 19


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

fatboylosi said:


> the more believable rumer is that he will go to RCR. Anywhere he ends up you can bet Budwieser will go also. one interesting rumer was him going to RCR to run a black #3 bud car! wouldnt that be interesting


Oh, it's well known that Childress wants Jr in the black 3, but Childress doesn't want to take him away from DEI unless he want to go. And Jr won't even consider going to RCR until he gets DEI a championship. Again- the inside source...


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC (Jun 8, 2002)

*Hey Eric Kelly!!!!!!!!!*

Do not mean to burst your bubble, but this is an R/C tread not a nascar tread please make adjustments to your files thankyou! Not everybody cares to know.


L8TR

Pete


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Man, I really had fun today! My car handled really awesome, and after Fred built me a killer motor it went like a rocket. I managed to qualify number 2 in the "A", and even out-ran Fred in all three heats. (Fred... thanks for the mega horsepower!) Unfortunately the mains didn't go as planned. I started second, and quickly went to sixth after one lap but fought may way back and ended up finishing second just behind Fred. Man, I just can't believe how good I was today. :freak: Now if only I could drive like my hero every week!! :drunk:
> 
> John H.
> (Can't catch me!!) LoL!!!!!!!!


Thanks John, those F brushes rock.
You were awesome, hitting all your mark.
Yep, the Masters still have it. I knew that I would have a hard time passing you in the main unless you got into trouble. Then it happened and I was able to capitalize and the rest is history. It was fun for sure.

How about Gerald?
Upping his personal best by three laps. I'm really happy for him as he has been struggling for so long. He was on a mission in his main. I think most evreyone was rooting for him.


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

Drifting was awsome
Colin


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Thanks John, those F brushes rock.
> You were awesome, hitting all your mark.
> Yep, the Masters still have it. I knew that I would have a hard time passing you in the main unless you got into trouble. Then it happened and I was able to capitalize and the rest is history. It was fun for sure.
> 
> ...


Yeah I got to admit, Gerald was on a mission no doubt and nothing was going to get in his way either!!!!


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

My Car Was Hooked Up I Had A Blast Running With All You Guys In The A 
I Just Need To Keep The Batteries In The Car ............
Dna


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

BenVanBoom said:


> My Car Was Hooked Up I Had A Blast Running With All You Guys In The A
> I Just Need To Keep The Batteries In The Car ............
> Dna


Yeah, Ben was laying down some smack. 
Darn batteries.


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Hmm interesting results for friday night.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mike Howe said:


> Hmm interesting results for friday night.


Really? and how so?


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

hi we are looking for a new track to race on sat. do you guys race on sat. and what classes. and a location or is there a web site for you guys. please someone give me some detail. thanks.


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

kickyfast said:


> Really good. I had alot of fun with some excellent racers. IIRC the top 4 of us were only spread out by about 6 seconds. Long story short there was some fun lead swapping and in the end I managed to come out on top. A few more changes to the Losi and it is slowly but surely getting dialed. It should be in top notch shape just in time for the new sedan....
> 
> And yourself?
> 
> Mike


Sweet man.. Sounds like some good racing down there! 

I had a good time down in Angola.. I like checking out new tracks.. Got a TQ plaque and 1st place A-main trophy to hang on the wall too.. Then today at hobby-sports Jon got TQ but I came out on top in the main.. AJ had a pretty good battle going on and took 3rd. All in all it was a good weekend for the 007.. 

So where to this weekend? Also what was the site for those GQ tires you have?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

twbeutler said:


> hi we are looking for a new track to race on sat. do you guys race on sat. and what classes. and a location or is there a web site for you guys. please someone give me some detail. thanks.


Are you looking for on-road or ???


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

looking for tourning car foam. stock or 19 turn. i can't race on fridays to hard for us. lloking to check out a new track on sat. mike that would be cool to race with you at wmrc. at least we would know somebody. of course todd amkes friends anywere he goes. we will check it out when he comes home. and after our trophy race. for sure. do they havae a good trouing car class?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

twbeutler said:


> hi we are looking for a new track to race on sat. do you guys race on sat. and what classes. and a location or is there a web site for you guys. please someone give me some detail. thanks.


Riders on-road Raceway.
We have a great group of on road racers, we've been averaging 10 to 15 drivers on Friday and Saturday. We are all about having fun and good competition. We enjoy a good mix of talent and skill levels and look forward to meeting you.

Schedule:
Friday doors open at 4:00pm, racing starts at 7:00pm
3 heats and a main

Saturday doors open at 10:00am and racing starts at 1:00pm
3 heats and a main

STORE INFORMATION:

2055 28TH STREET SE
GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49508
PHONE: (616) 247-9933


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

The only good thing about getting wounded in the buttox is the ice cream.Originally said by Tom Hanks.(Forest Gump).


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Mike - I deleted your posts. This thread is about the Rider's track and the discussion should be about that track. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Mike Howe,
I see how you are.Don't want to include my name as a improved driver Huh?You know how much I've improved since I got that xray.I'm just kiddin so don't take me serious.Are you gonna stop by riders on Wednesday?I'll have your money then.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

carcraze1004 said:


> Mike Howe,
> I see how you are.Don't want to include my name as a improved driver Huh?You know how much I've improved since I got that xray.I'm just kiddin so don't take me serious.Are you gonna stop by riders on Wednesday?I'll have your money then.Talk to you later.
> Kirt



Hehe Kirt, if you look at the post again, I think you'll find your name in there.. Also look at the time of the edit, and the time of your last post.. I actually rememberd to put you in right after I posted that.. I didn't forget about you! :tongue: And I'm not totaly sure if I can make it up wed for sure yet.. I'll let you know later this week..


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

The weekend was somewhat good to me.On Friday I had only gotten 30 laps in each race with laptimes as low as 9.1.Saturday was a different story.The first2 runs were good.(30&31 laps).The last 2 weren't so good.Oh well,i'll just have to move on and start fresh next weekend.The drift class was different and I'm not too sure if I want to strain the drivetrain for a 10 min.run.To all those who did the drift class,it looked like you knew what you were doing.Good job.See some of you on Wednesday and the rest of you on Friday & Saturday.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Sorry about that Mike.I must've looked right over it.If you don't make it Wed.I'll put your money aside for you.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Mike, I will not play silly games on this site. If you have issues, email the people involved. I won't ask again. Thank you.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I won the item.A Corally battery case that holds 6 battery packs,4 motors,4 armatures and a small clear tray for brushes and springs for a mear $38.00 plus $9.00 s/h.Not a bad deal considering the case is in like new condition.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

carcraze1004 said:


> Well I won the item.A Corally battery case that holds 6 battery packs,4 motors,4 armatures and a small clear tray for brushes and springs for a mear $38.00 plus $9.00 s/h.Not a bad deal considering the case is in like new condition.
> Kirt


Good job Kirt. Congratulations!


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Mike,

What happend to you in VRC acouple days ago??? I seemed to put the woopin on you!!:tongue: anyway I also ran some 19turn rubber this weekend... what a change from 19turn foam. or i guess you could say...slight drifting around the whole track untill the tires heated up. the car was handling really good though. looks like the xray works pretty good on carpet with rubber tires. LMK whats up man!!

Max K


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Max said:


> Mike,
> 
> What happend to you in VRC acouple days ago??? I seemed to put the woopin on you!!:tongue: anyway I also ran some 19turn rubber this weekend... what a change from 19turn foam. or i guess you could say...slight drifting around the whole track untill the tires heated up. the car was handling really good though. looks like the xray works pretty good on carpet with rubber tires. LMK whats up man!!
> 
> Max K



Yeah dood you were flying on Heemstede! I've been haveing a hard time on VRC with the longer races.. I can run as fast as anyone in 5min.. but when you start adding time I start to fall back lol.. I can't beleive you and I had the EXACT same averge lap after the 30min final! I just got screwed on my first pit stop.. Bumped the wall on the way in, and it fliped my car over, and I had to marshall.. LOL what a race.. Good job tho dude! 

What's yer plans for this weekend?


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Mike Howe said:


> Yeah dood you were flying on Heemstede! I've been haveing a hard time on VRC with the longer races.. I can run as fast as anyone in 5min.. but when you start adding time I start to fall back lol.. I can't beleive you and I had the EXACT same averge lap after the 30min final! I just got screwed on my first pit stop.. Bumped the wall on the way in, and it fliped my car over, and I had to marshall.. LOL what a race.. Good job tho dude!
> 
> What's yer plans for this weekend?


 Mike,

I plan on going to WMRC on saturday like usual. maybe you could come and run some 19turn rubber with me!!! then I plan on studing for Exams on sunday. it kinda sux because of exams next week. but im off friday though maybe i'll come to riders on Fri?? who knows... yeah get online dood so we can chat.

Max K


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Mike,

Are yougonna run any of the club races that i have setup for my VRC club. i setup a lot of sedan events and there seem to be 12-16 people racing in them.

Max K


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Max said:


> Mike,
> 
> I plan on going to WMRC on saturday like usual. maybe you could come and run some 19turn rubber with me!!! then I plan on studing for Exams on sunday. it kinda sux because of exams next week. but im off friday though maybe i'll come to riders on Fri?? who knows... yeah get online dood so we can chat.
> 
> Max K


I dont have any rubber tires ATM.. I plan on just running some 19t foam. I was actually thinking about heading to CEFX this weekend on sunday. Then the following weekend is the Trophy race in portage. You gona make it? I got a lot of work to do this week.. so I dont know exactly what I'll be doing this weekend.. I'll talk to you later. 

Mike,


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone know of a forum site where you are actually able to exercise your first amendment?


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Mike Howe said:


> I dont have any rubber tires ATM.. I plan on just running some 19t foam. I was actually thinking about heading to CEFX this weekend on sunday. Then the following weekend is the Trophy race in portage. You gona make it? I got a lot of work to do this week.. so I dont know exactly what I'll be doing this weekend.. I'll talk to you later.
> 
> Mike,


 I might be able to make it to hobby-sports for the trophy race we'll see. I thought you ran 19turn rubber down at stateline??

Max K


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There are no first amendment rights or issues here. These forums are a private business and just as any other private business we have behavour and rules that anyone that uses that property is expected to follow. If you don't like the rules, leave. If you continue I will assist you in leaving. I expect this will be your last post in this thread.


----------



## Leonard (Jan 16, 2007)

knapster said:


> I had an absolute blast racing with Jim York and Leonard Wilbur in the Johnson class.


Thanks Fred,it was fun and nice meeting everyone. I hope to make it back sometime.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Leonard said:


> Thanks Fred,it was fun and nice meeting everyone. I hope to make it back sometime.


Great, looking forward to it!!!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred......

Stopped and checked it out. One word best describes it...... WOW!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Fred......
> 
> Stopped and checked it out. One word best describes it...... WOW!!!!!


I'm pumped, I knew that would be your reaction.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Anybody know how AJ did down at HS Sunday??


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I hear AJ spanked everybody down at HS Sunday!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> I hear AJ spanked everybody down at HS Sunday!!


Really?? Wow, that's crazy! :thumbsup: I knew he was getting fast when he was racing Saturday.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred... You didn't by chance build a motor for him as well did you?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Ah, no. 
I was thinking of going sunday but never did.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Here's another new body...... the DNA2 for rubber tires!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I do like the looks of it.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

knapster said:


> I hear AJ spanked everybody down at HS Sunday!!




-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 33 5:08.40 MIKE HOWE 
2 1 32 5:07.68 JON S. 
3 3 31 5:06.54 AJ WARNER 
4 4 30 5:09.60 KEITH BEHNKE 
5 6 28 5:05.70 JIM LESK 
6 5 27 5:11.78 TODD CARPENTER


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

John,
That DNA2 looks sweet.Maybe I'll have to get some rubber tires and that new body.Is it available now to order?I can see a few of you getting that body.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
Are you going to play around in the drift class?I have some old rims that are ready to use.Thanks for working on my motor.It does seem to have a little more punch coming out of the corners.As of now,I'll be there on Wednesday.Will you be there?
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> Are you going to play around in the drift class?I have some old rims that are ready to use.Thanks for working on my motor.It does seem to have a little more punch coming out of the corners.As of now,I'll be there on Wednesday.Will you be there?
> Kirt


Kirt, the drift thing for me was a one time thing, so no on that.
Glad you like the motor. I will be at the track on wednesday but not sure exactly when, it depends on work.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Well you guys should enjoy the layout this weekend as it has been changed and the carpet restretched.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Well you guys should enjoy the layout this weekend as it has been changed and the carpet restretched.


Wow, you must have worked your butt off. Can't wait to try it out Saturday. Oh... as I guess you already know I left my I.J. hat there.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
So now what did you do to the track?Just as I get used to it,you go ahead and change it.I see how you are.LOL.Where's the shicane at now?Is it gonna be easier to drive or more difficult.Don't matter to me,I'll still get through it.See you wednesday.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

If it were up to me there wouldn't be a chicane anywhere,
I hate those things with a passion!!! But knowing Fred, he
probably put two or three in there just for me. I think he likes them.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> So now what did you do to the track?Just as I get used to it,you go ahead and change it.I see how you are.LOL.Where's the shicane at now?Is it gonna be easier to drive or more difficult.Don't matter to me,I'll still get through it.See you wednesday.
> Kirt





John Warner said:


> If it were up to me there wouldn't be a chicane anywhere,
> I hate those things with a passion!!! But knowing Fred, he
> probably put two or three in there just for me. I think he likes them.


Well, the south end of the track is almost the same as it was with just a few minor tweeks. The center is different and the north end is totally different, using the entire space available. No shicane's though.
Dave Walton stoped in and looked at it. He commented that it looks good and that he'd even run on it.


----------



## Nick Reiniche (Jan 16, 2007)

hi everybody i am new to the forum so let me introduce myself........i am 14 and my name is nick. i am just getting into 1/10 electric rc cars. i live in jackson so hearing about this track in grand rapids is awsome. i was just wondering what dose everybody run up there as far as electric sedans?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nick Reiniche said:


> hi everybody i am new to the forum so let me introduce myself........i am 14 and my name is nick. i am just getting into 1/10 electric rc cars. i live in jackson so hearing about this track in grand rapids is awsome. i was just wondering what dose everybody run up there as far as electric sedans?


Hey Nick,
Glad you have joined us. Most everyone is running stock, but we will run anything, it just takes three to make a class.
Hope you can make it up sometime. I think you'll fit right in. We have an awesome group of racers in your age group.
-Fred


----------



## Nick Reiniche (Jan 16, 2007)

really!!!!! so would i be competitive with stock (or slightly upgraded) TC4 ?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nick Reiniche said:


> really!!!!! so would i be competitive with stock (or slightly upgraded) TC4 ?


The TC4 would work just fine. We have several people running the TC3 yet.
Alot of people are running xrays, 04,05,T2 and the 007.


----------



## Nick Reiniche (Jan 16, 2007)

ok cool. so for a first car would you guys go with a TC4 or a HPI sprint 2. i was leaning more toward the TC4.


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

I think you guys will all be happy about the way the track is layed out. Also Fred and Andrew spent the entire day there on Monday and they did a great job. I souldnt have to remind you guys this but I will anyway. You all need to be sure that you thank them for all the hard work they put into this. :wave:


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
I stopped in and looked at the track.It looks great.Can't wait to drive on it tomorrow.I'd say that you and Andrew really worked your butt off.Now,how long will it be this way?Just kiddin.LOL!See you tomorrow when you get there.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nick Reiniche said:


> ok cool. so for a first car would you guys go with a TC4 or a HPI sprint 2. i was leaning more toward the TC4.


Nick,
The TC4 might be the easiest one to get parts for.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dave Walton said:


> I shouldn't have to remind you guys this but I will anyway. You all need to be sure that you thank them for all the hard work they put into this. :wave:


Yes Dave is correct. Everybody should be thanking Fred and Andrew. Remember this..... they're doing this out of the goodness of their hearts, and they're not making a penny for all of the hours and work they put into it. They do it simply for the enjoyment of the sport. So I say..... Thank you!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

Ryan and myself are going to the track tommorrow after school which we have a half day for the rest of the week. Who else is going. I wanted to try out the new track.

Colin


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Yes Dave is correct. Everybody should be thanking Fred and Andrew. Remember this..... they're doing this out of the goodness of their hearts, and they're not making a penny for all of the hours and work they put into it. They do it simply for the enjoyment of the sport. So I say..... Thank you!!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks John, 
Now cowboy up.
J/k :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John,
I guess those files did come in the mail, thanks.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Let me know if all the documents look like their in order,
and we'll move forward from there.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
we are thankful for all the work you put in the track.I could tell that it wasn't easy but it looks great.I know that you do this for the hobby and for us to run on.Thank you very much for all the hard work to keep us racers happy.I'm sure we greatly appriciate everything you do for our hobby.See you tomorrow.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

SMVracing said:


> Ryan and myself are going to the track tommorrow after school which we have a half day for the rest of the week. Who else is going. I wanted to try out the new track.
> 
> Colin


Andrew and I will be there, but we'll be late.

Kirt,
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

I will probably be there on friday and saturday

Dna


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Colin,
I'll be there around 3:30.C ya there,Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Too quiet!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I would have replied to stuff a while ago, but someone tried to chew me out for answering a question I was asked, so I just sit back and read now... And no it wasn't Hank...


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Erik K,
Is this you?If so,you're chatting with Kirt Dillon or "carcraze1004".So,what's new with you?I'm just racing at riders on the weekends and trying to win some races.So far I've been 2nd or lower.If possible you should stop out to riders if you have any free time.Talk to you later,Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt,
I don't think that will be possible. 
Eric moved to south somewhere.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

carcraze1004 said:


> Erik K,
> Is this you?If so,you're chatting with Kirt Dillon or "carcraze1004".So,what's new with you?I'm just racing at riders on the weekends and trying to win some races.So far I've been 2nd or lower.If possible you should stop out to riders if you have any free time.Talk to you later,Kirt


This is Eric's wifey, ummmm yes this is him, he's at school right now. But it's kinda hard to stop out to Rider's because we live in North Carolina now. :lol: We don't wanna drive 800+ miles just to race!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Too quiet!!!


Nice one Ricky bobby, you got me. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I like it, wished I had something like that on mine.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred.......


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello Erik's wifey,
I had no idea that you even moved.So,how do you like living in North Carolina?I guess driving 800 miles to race would be kinda dumb.When Erik gets a chance,have him send me a post.Talk to you later,
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
That is Eric Kelly that I posted to.They now live in North Carolina.So seeing them stop by would be impossible.I liked the new layout but it does seem about 1 second slower.Other than that.It will be a little more of a challenge.Lets just wait and see how some other people like it.See you tomorrow.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt, 
I kind of noticed that from your post before. #297


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Kirt. Yeah, we moved down here last July, right smack dab in the middle of all the big boys in NASCAR. I gave up racing toy cars for bowling trophies (for now anyway!!!) to work on the big cars that get bowling trophies! LOL! RC racing down here is pretty much non-existant unless you run off-road with a traxxas. I was even told I was over qualified to work in the RC department of the local hobby shop cuz I was used to building more advanced cars like associated and losi... Go figure. I may just have to break out the old T3 and put some whoopin on the locals!


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Eric,
Looks like you better get out the T3 and spank some butt.I take it that you're going to watch alot of races down there.So now you're staying busy trying to get some bowling trophies.I miss bowling.Can't do much of that anymore cuz of my nerve damage in my right foot due to my diabeties.How's it possible to be over qualified to work on RC's?That don't make sense.I just got back into rc racing about 6 months ago.I was out of it for about a year.I finally moved up from a TC3 and now have a Xray FK05.I can't believe how easy that car is to drive.I also have 2 Traxxas Rustlers that just sit and do nothing.One is the new XL-5 with a 12 turn motor and the other is the old version.I might be selling them as the closest offroad is about 18 miles away.Now I'm just waiting for Nascar to start.Can't wait for the season to start.GO JR!Well I better get ready to head over to riders and race.Good hearing from you.Stay in touch.If you want my email address,let me know.Talk at you later.Stay warm.
Kirt


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Jesse you racing this friday or saturday


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ben.... I don't know about Jesse, but I might not be there this weekend.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Ben.... I don't know about Jesse, but I might not be there this weekend.


What the, 
Road conditions aren't that bad.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

RLK......... Where's dem results from last night and today???????


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> What the,
> Road conditions aren't that bad.


I figured they'd be okay today, but when I drove to GR at 8:00 last night they weren't to friendly!


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

1/20/2007 - Saturday
Best Heat Lap/Time for Sedan Stock Foam:
Andrew Knapp with 34/5:02.90

-- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main --
Pos Car Laps time Name id avg.mph
1 1 34 5:02.84 Andrew Knapp 2 17.99
2 2 33 5:04.97 Fred Knapp 5 17.34
3 4 33 5:08.72 Ben Vandoorn 3 17.13
4 3 16 2:32.54 AJ 1 16.81

-- Sedan Stock Foam - B Main --
Pos Car Laps Time Name id avg.mph
1 1 29 5:02.45 Patrick Mcelwee 8 15.36
2 2 28 5:01.88 Gerald Oisten 6 14.86
3 3 26 5:07.62 Kirt Dillon 7 13.54


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

RLKnapster said:


> 1/20/2007 - Saturday
> -- Sedan Stock Foam - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time Name id avg.mph
> 2 2 33 5:04.97 Fred Knapp 5 17.34
> 3 4 33 5:08.72 Ben Vandoorn 3 17.13


Looks like Ben almost beat Fred? Could this be possible????


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

John Warner said:


> Looks like Ben almost beat Fred? Could this be possible????


This is true. My dad had a clean race exept for lap 32 for him and 33 for me. But I was tailing him and he checked up when I was about 1 inch behind him so he spun around but ben also had a clean race exept for 1 mistake and that was really fun. So yes ben almost beat my dad.

-Andrew-


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Was Ben driving the old car or his new T2?


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

John Warner said:


> Was Ben driving the old car or his new T2?


old car b/c i think he is getting ripped off b/c this guy said he was getting his jeep fixed at the lard rover plave but they were closed so then ben called him and he said he got a rental car and was on his way home so i don't think ben is going to get the T2.
-Andrew-


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Bummer!


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

John Warner said:


> Bummer!


yup.......


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Well, I wished my new tire truer would show up. It appears to be lost in the mail. It was sent insured on the 9th, and it's not here yet! Luckily as I said it's insured so at least if it never shows up I'll get my money back!!! Stinking USPS anyway.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC (Jun 8, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Well, I wished my new tire truer would show up. It appears to be lost in the mail. It was sent insured on the 9th, and it's not here yet! Luckily as I said it's insured so at least if it never shows up I'll get my money back!!! Stinking USPS anyway.


Well sorry to hear that, Itried using them also and wasn't very happy, from now on it's FED-X I know the colors are wrong but it's better than poopy brown!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Matt Brandel and Jake Phaff stoped and checked out the track yesterday.
It was good to meet them and hope they come back for some on-road.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

An Da Roo......

Check your PM's again.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Guys,
From now on I'll be racing every other weekend starting with this weekend.So no show this weekend.The weekends I have my daughter,I won't be there.I'll probably stop in on Wednesdays on the weekends I won't be there.I'm also thinking of backing out of racing for awhile which means my stuff might be up for sale.It's just a thought so please don't ask how much I'm selling my car.Another reason is that I have to get my health back on track and keep it that way.Financially,I can't afford to keep buying parts and other items that I know I'll need.So for now on I'll be there when I don't have my daughter.I hope you understand my reasons.I'm not out of it as of yet but that might change.I just have to do what's best for me.See you all in 2 weeks.Have fun.
Kirt


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Kirt Dont Sell Your Stuf. You Did Really Good In The Last Part Of Your Main. Pat Was The Leader And You Blew By Him Like He Was Standing Still. My 2 Sense Just Stay In The Hobby And You Will Learn More As The Year Goes By If You Got To Take A Break For A While Thats Cool But Wait Till Your New Servo Comes In And You Will Be Bad Fast........................


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

carcraze1004 said:


> Hey Guys,
> From now on I'll be racing every other weekend starting with this weekend.So no show this weekend.The weekends I have my daughter,I won't be there.I'll probably stop in on Wednesdays on the weekends I won't be there.I'm also thinking of backing out of racing for awhile which means my stuff might be up for sale.It's just a thought so please don't ask how much I'm selling my car.Another reason is that I have to get my health back on track and keep it that way.Financially,I can't afford to keep buying parts and other items that I know I'll need.So for now on I'll be there when I don't have my daughter.I hope you understand my reasons.I'm not out of it as of yet but that might change.I just have to do what's best for me.See you all in 2 weeks.Have fun.
> Kirt


Kirt,
I understand.
You need to take care of your health first so that you can be there for your daughter. Nothing wrong with stepping back and evaluating your hobby from a financial prospective. We will enjoy what ever time you have for this hobby of ours in the future. Doing whats best for you and your daughter is what is most important now. We all wish you the very best as you work on following doctors orders.
Take care my friend and check in often,
-Fred


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
Thanks for understanding.I will stop in often.I'm NOT out of the hobby for good.That will not end.This hobby is too much fun just to quit all together.I might stop in on Wednesday if you're going to be there.I've been neglecting my doctors orders for quite awhile.Now I have to get back on track for myself and my daughter.I don't need to pass on at a early age.I'll be racing on the 2nd and 3rd of Feb then every other weekend.You guys have been really nice to me and I can't thank you enough.With friends like you,I feel lucky.Take care and stay in touch.I'll do the same.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
do you happen to have a pair of rear body mounts that I could buy from you?What kind of digital servo is in your car?I couldn't remember if it was a Futaba or a JR.Lmk.Thanks.Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt,
I can't help you with that one.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Wow! look who beat Jeff Cook Sunday............

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring 19-Turn: 
MIKE HOWE with 38/5:04.45

-- Touring 19-Turn - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 39 5:03.47 MIKE HOWE 
2 2 39 5:06.86 JEFF COOK 
3 3 35 5:03.04 ERIC COOK 
4 4 33 5:02.49 ROBERT BONHAM


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Not by much.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
I got March's issue of RC/Driver and you'll won't believe what I found on page 173.I found a picture of your xray on a table with 5 other cars.It talks about the Cleveland Nats.If you're going to be at Riders on Wednesday,I'll bring the book with me.Let me know if you'll be there or not.I did find out what kind of steering servo I need.It's the 9451 Digital servo by JR.Talk to you later,
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

If it is infact my car, I'd love to get that magazine when your done with it?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> If it is infact my car, I'd love to get that magazine when your done with it?


I don't have that mag either, although I did go to their website, but couldn't find any pictures from this months edition. I'd like to see it to!! Maybe they liked the pink!!


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
It is in fact your car.I reconized the paint job and the POWERPUSH sticker on the spoiler.Your radio was sitting in front of your car.Also there was a "0" on the windshield.In fact,there's a trophy behind your car.There's no doubt about it.I'll bring it with me wednesday.Are you going to be at riders?Lmk.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> It is in fact your car. I reconized the paint job and the POWERPUSH sticker on the spoiler. Your radio was sitting in front of your car. Also there was a "0" on the windshield. In fact, there's a trophy behind your car. There's no doubt about it. I'll bring it with me wednesday. Are you going to be at riders? Lmk.
> Kirt


Hummmm....... let's see, if there's an "O" on it must mean that it was after his run in the "A" main.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> It is in fact your car.I reconized the paint job and the POWERPUSH sticker on the spoiler.Your radio was sitting in front of your car.Also there was a "0" on the windshield.In fact,there's a trophy behind your car.There's no doubt about it.I'll bring it with me wednesday.Are you going to be at riders?Lmk.
> Kirt


Kirt,
I can make it on wednesday but it will be later on in the evening, perhaps 7:30pm. Lately I haven't been leaving the office untill 6:30 or so.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

It has finally arrived.
It was sent priority and it only took the US post office 19 days
to deliver it from Nevada. (I think their camel only had 3 legs)


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Lately I haven't been leaving the office until 6:30 or so.


I liked that tie you were wearing today. You looked very dapper! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

This has got to be one of the craziest things I've ever read.......
So how I would love to be there when they unearth it!!!
(It was wrapped in a cellophane like material and encased in a concrete tomb)


http://www.buriedcar.com
A 1957 Plymouth Belvedere was buried in Tulsa on June 15, 1957 as part of Oklahoma's semi-centennial celebration. The car will be unearthed along with a time capsule in June 2007 as part of the state's centennial. 

Buried Car To Be Unearthed In June

*TULSA, Okla*. -- It's a brand new 2dr hardtop 1957 Plymouth Belvedere. Or at least it was new when it was buried under the lawn of the Tulsa County, Okla, Courthouse in June 1957.

That Plymouth will be dug up in June, as part of the Oklahoma Centennial and no one is sure what to expect.

The old Plymouth could be in cherry condition and worth thousands. Or, it might be just a pile of rust.

The buried Plymouth was largely forgotten until Sharon King Davis found some old snapshots of her grandfather helping to bury the car. She's one of the organizers of Tulsa's centennial celebration.

She told the Tulsa World she just wishes grandpa left some directions about the old car.

"There's a kind of Rip Van Winkle reaction," Davis told the paper. "Most people had long ago forgotten the buried car but as the time to dig it up nears, they are waking up and wondering about life in 1957."

Much more...... read the actual story!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> I liked that tie you were wearing today. You looked very dapper! :thumbsup:


I don't know about the tie but today was like being back in school.
I spent the better part of the day learning Microsoft Front Page.
Dang I have a head ake.

The tire truer of yours is sweet, it almost looks like mine.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, but yours has the custom one of a kind special AE anodizing!


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

John Warner said:


> This has got to be one of the craziest things I've ever read.......
> So how I would love to be there when they unearth it!!!
> (It was wrapped in a cellophane like material and encased in a concrete tomb)
> 
> ...


Hey John was Jimmy Hoffa in it?? :tongue:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Anyone interested in some stock rubber tire racing.
Jesse said that he'll be out Friday night for that.
Anyone else?
I'm in.


----------



## Leonard (Jan 16, 2007)

Anybody planning on running the Johnson class Friday?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Leonard said:


> Anybody planning on running the Johnson class Friday?


Leonard, 
I'm in for that also if we can get a couple more.


----------



## Leonard (Jan 16, 2007)

I think Jim's in too.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
Sorry I missed you tonight.I left there around 7:45.I'll try to sneek over there on Friday.Hope I can make it.If not I'll see you next weekend.I tried running rubber tires.It don't work so good.I'm better off with foam.I think I might have burned up the motor.I went down to a 27 and the motor was quite warm.See you later.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Lemme guess..... everybody's computers are broken again?
Maybe there's a nationwide computer virus that's affecting only RC pages.


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

seems like a good guess


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> Sorry I missed you tonight.I left there around 7:45.I'll try to sneek over there on Friday.Hope I can make it.If not I'll see you next weekend.I tried running rubber tires.It don't work so good.I'm better off with foam.I think I might have burned up the motor.I went down to a 27 and the motor was quite warm.See you later.
> Kirt


Kirt,
Sorry about that. You had just gone when I got there.
I rolled in at 7:48.
I'll check your motor the next time you race with us.
It my just need to be cleaned up a bit.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey gang,
Man,do I ever have a problem on my shoulders.I got a phone call regarding a bill that must be paid by March 15th.I have to come up with about $500 by the due date.I'm sad to say this but I have to let the xray go.I don't have a choice.I'm including EVERYTHING.I'm asking $650.00.Unless I can work out some sort of deal with this company,the car has to go.So far I'm getting nowhere with them.You've seen how good the car is and all the stuff that comes with it.I hate to see it go as I was just geting used to it.This isn't what I want to do but something I have to do.I can continue racing until the car sells.It must go by March 1st.If anything changes within the next 3 weeks,I'll let you know.Please only serious offers will be considered.Thanks .
Kirt


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

how much for just the car?

Colin


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

If it isn't one thing, it's another.
I'm sorry to hear you have even more troubles.
Let not your heart be troubled Kirt, you'll bounce back.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Colin,
It's not 100% definite if I have to sell the car.As of now I'll be able to keep it.If I did sell just the car as a roller I'm not sure what to ask for it.Make an reasonalbe offer and I'll let you know.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Just to let everyone know that the sale of my car IS NOT FINAL as of yet.I'm just preparing myself just in case I have to sell it.If it comes to the point where I have to sell it,I'd rather sell it as a package deal.I cannot seperate the package.My decision will be final in about 2 weeks.Sorry for the misunderstanding.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt,
Give Me a call.
-Fred


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*Gee guy's what's going on? Has there been a gag order issued or something??
There sure are a lot of people NOT posting ANYTHING lately!!!*


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm not allowed to say!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, R i g h t!


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

John,
It was fun racing with you.You could've gotten around me if you really wanted too.Anyway,have a good week.See you later.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
I had a very good weekend considering what I've been through.It seems that luck was on my side.I couldn't believe how good my car was hooking up with those nitro tires.I was surprised.It seems like that motor is coming to life with those "F" brushes.I couldn't believe how quick it was in the last 2 heats.It won't be much longer before I get my laps into the mid to high 8's.I think my best today was a 9.4.Not too bad on the layout.Have a good week and I'll see you next weekend.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey gang,
I forgot to mention that a friend of mine is trying to sell a Xray T1 Evo 2 in like new condition for $160.It's listed on ebay.Item 150086001692 and it ends on the 3rd.Just thought I'd let anyone know who might be looking for a car.Sorry for all the posts.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Kirt,

Just so you know, this is what comes up with the ebay number you posted......

0 items found for 150086001692


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

John,
My friend changed his auction.It's no longer BUY IT NOW for $160.It's a 7 day auction.The item # is150086043438.It's on ebay.I'll contact him and find out if he has a set price and I'll let you know.Later.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Talk about having a BAD day at the trophy race.

RYAN CLAY Touring Stock
Heat 1: 4/3:44.01
Heat 2: 9/1:54.33
D Main: 2/0:17.06

That's a total of only 15 laps for his $20.00.
Which comes out to be $1.33 per lap!!

And I thought I had a rough day.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Okay, I know what it is, do you??


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey,
Where's our results from riders?Okay John,how bad did you do?Sounds like Ryan wasn't up to par.I'm still waiting to hear from my friend about his car.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Would that happen to be the new TC-5?That's what it looks like to me.Just a guess.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Kirt,

I did okay I guess. I finished 3rd in the "A" main. I had the
motor and the car to TQ and win, but what I didn't have was luck.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John,
I believe that car is the Team Magic's EP Touring Concept car.
It should be comming out soon. I like the looks of it also.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Kirt,
> 
> I did okay I guess. I finished 3rd in the "A" main. I had the
> motor and the car to TQ and win, but what I didn't have was luck.


Nice Job John.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Talk about having a BAD day at the trophy race.
> 
> RYAN CLAY Touring Stock
> Heat 1: 4/3:44.01
> ...


Yep, I wished I could of been there to give Ryan some support.


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah I had a crappy day too. We got there late not knowing if we could go and had no practice. Also had a very small pit area. I should have been in the A but while doing so got hit hard and ended that run a so I was in the C MAIN. WOW is that bad.

Colin


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Colin, nothin like a hard hit to ruin your day.
I know you have what it takes make the show.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> John,
> I believe that car is the Team Magic's EP Touring Concept car.
> It should be coming out soon. I like the looks of it also.


Yep, Fred wins the prize! It is in fact the Team Magic E4 prototype.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

John,
My buddy told me that he will take $160 for his xray.If it sells before the 3rd,he will end the auction early.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

K i r t,

I'll check around and help spread the word that it's for sale.
I know of a few people looking to upgrade what their driving.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Johnny Boy!!! You got mail! (SO CHECK IT- HINT!!!)


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hummmm...... something makes me think I'd better check my mail.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

And your PM's.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Right back at the both of you. Or for Eric should I say right back at ya'll?!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

My neck ain't that red (yet!). At least I'm not using words like usetacould, yuntoo, aincha, and wontcha. But I have been referred to as "that yankee southerner" a few times. Figure that one out! Not sure yet if it's good or bad...  :devil:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Question.........

When you finish what you moved down there for, will you continue living there or do you plan on moving back here or somewhere else??


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey y'all
We ain't nuttin but a bunch of ******* country boys.
How's it going Eric?How's the weather?It's nice and very cold up here.It's suppose to snow everyday but wednesday and only be in the teens.Yep,winter has sunk in.
Kirt


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

John,
Do you know where I could get a Novak smart tray for a "CHEAP" price?I have a bid on one now but I know it'll go for more than I bid.I'm also looking for a cheap power supply.I also have a bid on a Novak power supply.I'll probably end up losing that also.Lmk.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

K i r t,

I don't know of either for sale at the moment, but I'll keep an eye out for them!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Question.........
> 
> When you finish what you moved down there for, will you continue living there or do you plan on moving back here or somewhere else??


Plans are to stay down here. Weathers too nice, people are too nice, don't really want to go back. Everythings cheaper down here too. No icy roads to mess with. About the only bad things are the idiotic drivers that won't go the speed limit and no real on-road racing for RC. Plus I get away from all the annoying family and pain in the butt in-laws...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Movin on up, "A"Johnny!


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Max Whats Uo I Will Be Racing 12th Scale On Saturday And Sedan On Friday Propably Sedan On Saturday To.
12th Scale At Tony And Marty


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I think this is a much better image.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nah, I like the other image better!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Time to change the name from "netural zone" to the "dead zone".


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

BenVanBoom said:


> Max Whats Uo I Will Be Racing 12th Scale On Saturday And Sedan On Friday Propably Sedan On Saturday To.
> 12th Scale At Tony And Marty


 Ben,

Kool, have fun...i probally wont be there for a long time...

Max K


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC (Jun 8, 2002)

Max said:


> Ben,
> 
> Kool, have fun...i probally wont be there for a long time...
> 
> Max K


Max what happen, did you make a booboo with school again?????????????
Just giving you grief sorry I know it's probably not that anyway.
Sure just after I get new batteries and a new motor and brushes it snows a foot and I probably won't make it either oh well there is always next week i guess.


Pete


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

New batteries,new motor and brushes. Watch out!!!
Pete will be slicin and dicin again.


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

max why aren't you racing


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

ben why aren't you racing


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John, why aren't you racing?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I believe that should have read.... wern't


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

Fred, just thought I'd let ya know we made it home ok, took us an hour and a half, but we made it!!!! 
John you wimp!!!!! we drove from muskegon to the track!!!!!
ACE


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
It was fun today even though we didn't have many people.I see what you mean with that corner off the straight away.I got the motor now I have to work on the "S".At least I got a 8.8 lap.Not too bad at all.See you all next weekend.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey now... I tried. And I would have been there had they not have closed Modern Skate. The kids weren't to happy when I mentioned they'd have to stay with me all day at Rider's, sooo..... I drove them back to Hastings and then wimped out decided to stay home. But at least give me an "E" for effort!


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

ok, I suppose. I know what the bored kid thing is like, so I'll cut you some slack


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

John,
you really didn't miss much with only 6 of us there.At least you played it smart and stayed home.I must love racin cuz I was there both days.It only took me a half hour to get home which usually only takes me 15 minutes.Oh well,at least I made it home safe at a blaring speed of only 25mph.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, I have to agree. The trip just to Middleville from Hastings took me about 30 minutes at a whopping 20-30mph. I couldn't see 20 feet in front of me with all the snow coming from everywhere. Guess in a way I'm glad I found out that the skate place was closed before I drove all the way up there, because at that point I wouldn't have given them the choice to go back home, and all of us would have had to put up with the two of them whining all day long!


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

ya i think we pulled out close to 85 people in the ditch today good to see your getting fast kirt


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC (Jun 8, 2002)

BenVanBoom said:


> ya i think we pulled out close to 85 people in the ditch today good to see your getting fast kirt


hugh?????????????????????????



Pete


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

fatboylosi said:


> Fred, just thought I'd let ya know we made it home ok, took us an hour and a half, but we made it!!!!
> John you wimp!!!!! we drove from muskegon to the track!!!!!
> ACE


Great, yeah it was and still is nasty out.
Yep, that baby smooth slightly banked clay track you and Robert were telling me about sounds like fun. I think the shaft car will work great for that.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

(snickersnicker) We actually got snow down here last thursday (snickersnicker). They even closed all the schools (including mine) and were telling everyone to stay off the roads (snickersnicker). We had a whopping inch of snow! HA!   :devil:


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

guys,

TC5 is now being offically released!!!!

www.rc10.com

Max K


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Max:

Hi,

So is the TC5 your next sedan????????????
looks alot like a FK05 in some resepects...... maybe I'll end up with one......... you never know.

Thanks


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

DaWrench said:


> Max:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


 DaWrench

Nah... i think i'll just wait for anotherone of damons sedans...matbe the XLR9

Max K


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Max said:


> DaWrench
> 
> Nah... i think i'll just wait for anotherone of damons sedans...matbe the XLR9
> 
> Max K


And maybe it'll be belt driven!!!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Jag älskar radiosände kontrollerat tävlings-


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

Does
radiosände = Radioshack
kontrollerat = Controller


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Maybe you can figure it out if I said it like this..........

*Ik houd radio van het gecontroleerde rennen*

or this.....

*Eu amo competir controlado de rádio*

Or....

*Amo la corsa controllata radiofonica*

Maybe........

*Ich liebe das kontrollierte Radioc$laufen*

Last chance.....

*J'aime l'emballage commandé par radio*


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

John:

Hi,

I think you lost poor little Trash Can Kid with the 1st post. he might have to do some like study a bit to get this one.....

as for Diggity doing a belt car........ I think shafties still deserve a good second look. I know I am looking...................and hard.

Thanks


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm a radio control racer!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Bem, se seu certamente um racer do controle do raido você estiver pronto para algum que compete este sábado.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

E outra uma coisa, eu serei pneus running da espuma.


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

[QUOTE=knapster]Bem, se seu certamente um racer do controle do raido você estiver pronto para algum que compete este sábado.[/QUOTE]


Well, if its certainly racer of the control of raido you will be ready for whom this Saturday competes. 


Fred is this portuguese


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

DaWrench said:


> as for Diggity doing a belt car........ I think shafties still deserve a good second look. I know I am looking...................and hard.
> 
> Thanks


 yeah I rebuilt mine and i think is time to try it again!!! they Still look fast!!!

Max K


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

"There is a fine line between hobby and mental illness. Which side are you on?"


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
Do you want me to bring my diggity or just the parts that you want?It don't matter to me.Which ever is easier.See you Friday.
Kirt


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Max:

Hi,

I'm looking at my Shaftie too. I'm just having a hard time mounting all the electronics in it the way I want too. (Brushless).
it'll be out at the track soon.
good luck with your Diggity XLR8. are you racing this weekend??? (upstairs)

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Roy, sim, mas somthing parece ter sido perdido no translation.

Kirt, ele que você poderia apenas trazer o pino blocos que seria grande.


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Fred,
If I understand your jibba jabber I'll bring just the blocks.Has everyone gone looney?I don't speak that language.I speak americanese.
Kirtzka


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt,
Jibba jabber, gone looney, no way. Mental illness, maybe.
Anyway you got it right, the pin blocks will be just fine.
Thanks.


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

carcraze1004 said:


> Fred,
> If I understand your jibba jabber I'll bring just the blocks.Has everyone gone looney?I don't speak that language.I speak americanese.
> Kirtzka


I thought that it was called english.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

no im pretty sure that we all speak français
j'aime bein la Français!!!!! C'etait bof. Qu'est-que ce bon week?

Max K
(French II)


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

My words here are my opinions based on my experience,
I also reserve the right to change my mind,
and if you're offended, then you misunderstood me.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Max:

Hi,

you going to Jension on Saturday??? I'll be showing up for a while. I have some other things to do before so racing not happening for me. maybe I'll see you there.

Thanks


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Tim,
Do you still need those diff bearings? I still have them if you do.

Andy


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Anyone racing Johnson tonight?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> My words here are my opinions based on my experience,
> I also reserve the right to change my mind,
> and if you're offended, then you misunderstood me.


You might need to get out and do something.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

DaWrench said:


> Max:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


 DaWrench,

I'll be there tomorrow. You still want me to paint a couple of your bodies?? see you tomorrow!!!

Max K


----------



## carcraze1004 (Sep 25, 2006)

Had a good weekend.Fred,sorry about all the bumping we did.It was all in fun.Hope you feel the same.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt, it's all good!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*2007 Roar Carpet Nats*

Here is a list of everyone signed up so far.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred:

How much is entry, and how many days?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John,
Entry is $70.00 plus a one day Roar membership.
March 8-11, 8-9 are open practice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

knapster said:


> plus a one day Roar membership.


Per ROAR rule 3.1.2 "Only ROAR member having a full year membership may participate in Level 4 & 5 ROAR National Championships".


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks for correcting me on that info Mike.


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I'm not new to the forum.I just had to change my user name.It's just me,KIRT.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

knapster said:


> John,
> Entry is $70.00 plus a one day Roar membership.
> March 8-11, 8-9 are open practice.


70 bucks entry to race????? are they throwing in some lube and a steak dinner??? for that price they should be!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, that's kind of steep for me too. Add into that gas, room, food etc.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The $70.00 entry fee does inclued a hand out motor, it's the roar membership that kind of sucks.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

fatboylosi said:


> 70 bucks entry to race????? are they throwing in some lube and a steak dinner??? for that price they should be!!!


Yeah, that would be nice.
Hope you and Robert can make it this weekend.

Kirt,
Nice screen name, now you just have to live up to it.
See ya this weekend.


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
Don't worry,I'll live up to my screen name.It'll just take some time.Remember,being patient does pay off.See ya later.
Kirt


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Ben,
As of now,I won't be going anywhere until I get the truck fixed.It needs front brakes badly.Hang on to those packs.I still want them.I'll probably miss the race that we were talking about.I have no money until the 2nd which means I might be stuck home until then.If anything changes,I'll let you know.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt, I sent you an e-mail.


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
I will be there tomorrow but I'll be late.I should be there around 6.The truck goes in tonight for a brake job.It'll be ready sometime tomorrow.See ya then.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

speedyman said:


> Fred,
> Don't worry,I'll live up to my screen name.It'll just take some time.Remember,being patient does pay off.See ya later.
> Kirt


I'm not worried, you are getting fast.
Ofcourse that motor that I built for you seems to be helping alot.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

So then, who's going to be there for competition this Saturday?
So far that I know of is......

Myself, A.J., Fred, Andrew, Kirt...... who else?


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

rob and I will be there!


----------



## exlor8er (Jun 22, 2005)

John, 
Road trip. See ya there.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Todd,
Glad you can make the trip.
It's been a while, we'll have fun.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

What I'd like to know is what happened to all the on-road racers in the GR area?
I remember the days when it was normal to have 20-30 people show up every raceday!

Where did they all go???


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, one went to North Carolina... And he gave up on Grand Rapids racing because of backstabbing and politics...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm not so sure about backstabbing and politics any more but I do think due to the high cost of this great hobby of ours coupled with Michigan's crappy economy has the biggest effect right now.


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

I noticed that our weekends have died out with racers.I don't know what happened but I agree with Fred on the economy and the expensive of the hobby.I miss all the other people that came out and joined us.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Maybe this spring we'll get to race on a semisolid bituminous substance and things will pick up.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

knapster said:


> Maybe this spring we'll ge to race on a semisolid bituminous substance and things will pick up.


I'm lost, but that doesnt take much


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

I Want To Thank Denny For Helping Me Out This Weekend.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

fatboylosiQuote:
Originally Posted by *knapster*
_Maybe this spring we'll ge to race on a semisolid bituminous substance and things will pick up._


I'm lost, but that doesnt take much

That would be asphault...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

And it would be spelled.... asphalt.
I'm beginning to think your environment is growing on you.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

BenVanBoom said:


> I Want To Thank Denny For Helping Me Out This Weekend.


Didn't you already say that earlier?


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> fatboylosiQuote:
> Originally Posted by *knapster*
> _Maybe this spring we'll ge to race on a semisolid bituminous substance and things will pick up._
> 
> ...


DIRT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

FatBoyLosi:

Hi,

you got it!!!!!!!! even I'm missing dirt and I like clesn cars!!!!!!!!!
maybe I'll even learn how to drive my truck this year too!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I don't know about dirt, but I am thinking of going to Fruitport once in a while this summer to play on that clay track.


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Knapster:

Hi,

They run nitro sedans on it. it's not to far from where I live. they also have a dirt track on the other side of the drivers stand.
I'll stick with dirt......something about just turning left...........

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

TimXLB said:


> Knapster:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Tim,
My understanding is they also would like to get an electric class going also. I know, I know, go fast turn left.
Back when we used to run oval here in town on carpet it used to be alot of fun. For me it's harder then it looks, atleast if you don't mind going down 3 or 4 laps.


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
I won't be racing this weekend.I need a small break.I should be back next weekend.I no longer have the diggity.Ben now has it back.We made a trade,my car for a pitbull charger(that works just fine)and 3 battery packs.I'll test the packs out next weekend.I did buy that 14amp power supply that riders had.Now all I need is the smart tray then I should be set for a while.See ya next weekend.Have fun.
Kirt


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Knapster:

Hi,

that's good that they will have a electric oval class. I hope it catches on. I just need a really BIG oval it takes al ong time for my brain to tell my hands when to turn the wheel and when it happens these days.
in dirt at least I can blame something............or someone.

Thanks


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Did someone say electric Dirt Oval? Now you have my attention. Anyone have any pics of this place, and where is it exactly?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Andy,
It's not to far from the Fruitport exit.
I'll get the directions from Ace or Roberts this weekend.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

TimXLB said:


> Knapster:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Tim,
I know what you mean, we are not getting any younger.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt, you'll me missed but we'll catch up with ya soon.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Tim,
> I know what you mean, we are not getting any younger.


I'm glad your only talking about yourself and Tim!


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

John:

Hi,

Your so old Fred and I will never catch up with you!!!!!!!!!!!!
(gee can you tell who's had a bad night at work??????????)

sorry John..............I'll play nicer......... :devil:


and I did find my real name again.

so LMK what one everbody wants me to keep.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

TimXLB said:


> John:
> I did find my real name again.
> so LMK what one everbody wants me to keep.
> Thanks


I'm thinking the one you have now is pertty good!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Do you have a race schedule and/or website for this facility? I'm looking for soem 12th racing March 3rd that is semi local to my location (south bend Indiana)

Thanks,
Aaron
michianarc.com


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We have a track that is a lot like the one you currently race on now. As for a web site, we’re not that high tech. We race on Saturday’s starting at 2:00pm and usually wind things up around 6:00pm. We are located right next door to Riders Hobby Shop at:
2055 28TH STREET SE
GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49508
PHONE: (616) 247-9933
We don’t get many 12th scales at the moment, but we’d be happy to have you.
Here’s a link to a place not far form here that does have a decent turn out for 12th. Link 
-Fred


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, me too. I like the old one better (the TimXLB one)


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Well,somehow I must've made a wrong turn cuz I ended up at the track.Oh well since I was already there with my stuff,I might as well do some racing.I had a good day and I liked the way we raced.We need that kind of running every once in awhile.I know I said that I wasn't going to be there but since my mom and daughter were'nt going to be home,I had to do something.See you all next weekend.
Kirt


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
We're you planning on having another "FUN RUN" anytime soon?Maybe that would bring in some racers.Just thought I'd ask.
Kirt


----------



## xxxgearjammer (Apr 30, 2006)

is their any oval 10th scale electric racing in the grand rapids aera??? or any links to some carpet racing in mid michigan , GR or the lansing aera ... [email protected]


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

We race on Saturday’s the track opens at 10:00 am and racing starts at 2:00pm and usually wind things up around 6:00pm. We are located right next door to Riders Hobby Shop at:
2055 28TH STREET SE
GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49508
PHONE: (616) 247-9933

-Andrew Knapp-


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

xxxgearjammer said:


> is their any oval 10th scale electric racing in the grand rapids aera??? or any links to some carpet racing in mid michigan , GR or the lansing aera ... [email protected]


There hasn't been any oval racing in Grand Rapids for some three plus years.
I'd like to see it come back though. I'd even set the track up for oval if we could get enough people to come and race, say once a month.
Right now all we are getting is a group of on-road racers.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

speedyman said:


> Fred,
> We're you planning on having another "FUN RUN" anytime soon?Maybe that would bring in some racers.Just thought I'd ask.
> Kirt


Sounds like a great idea. I'm thinking the 10 of March would be an ideal time to have another fun run. Maybe we could run our own version of the Nats,
The Cheap Nats!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Sounds like a great idea. I'm thinking the 10 of March would be an ideal time to have another fun run. Maybe we could run our own version of the Nats,
> The Cheap Nats!!!


Checked my calendar and it's clear on that date. Will you still be giving the $1,000.00 to the winner?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Checked my calendar and it's clear on that date. Will you still be giving the $1,000.00 to the winner?


Ah, no, hence the term "Cheap".


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Checked my calendar and it's clear on that date. Will you still be giving the $1,000.00 to the winner?




I will put up the money as long as you dont care that its money form the game of monopoly:devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Dave Walton said:


> I will put up the money as long as you dont care that its money form the game of monopoly:devil:


Oh good, we have our first sponsor!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dave Walton said:


> I will put up the money as long as you dont care that its money form the game of monopoly:devil:


Hey now, that'll work for me. After all, something is better than nothing!


----------



## xxxgearjammer (Apr 30, 2006)

on march 10 they will have an oval race in mt. pleasant west middle school if anyone want to go.... doors open @ 9 am and racing starts @ 1200 they have 1 /10 off road stock truck class rubber tires truck mod foam tires and buggy class foam tires and 13.5 pan car 1 /10 and also pan car 4300 and also spec pan and a ledgends class and a sadan class and minis need @ least 3 for a race ....10.00 for first race and 5 for the next one come check it out ...


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
I noticed that our Friday night have dwindled down alot.I know part of it is your work hours but I think it's good to at least have Saturdays open.One day is better than none.If nobody is going to race on Fridays that won't upset me.I don't mind that we race just on Saturdays as long as we race.This Friday is up in the air.I might just come on Saturdays.
As for the 10th,we're you going to charge the 5.00 fee or leave it alone?I'll pay if I have to.Lmk.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Yep Kirt, I think Friday nights are pertty much over with for the season. As far as the 10th goes, there will be no fee.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Maybe we could put in a couple of dollars each and race for lunch money or something?

Or 5.00 each and the top three of each main divides the cash?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Maybe we could put in a couple of dollars each and race for lunch money or something?
> 
> Or 5.00 each and the top three of each main divides the cash?


We could do that also or instead of:


knapster said:


> I might have my wife cook up a big ole pot of sloppy joe's as well.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Works for me, after all..... I love sloppy Joe's!!


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
I'm not sure if I'll be there tomorrow.I just got a 1/18 4wd buggy that I want to try out Just thougut I'd let you know.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt, 
What ever you’re doing this weekend be sure to have a whole lot of fun.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Works for me, after all..... I love sloppy Joe's!!


hey, I knew a chick like that................ohhhh you said sloppy JOES! oops :dude:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

http://www.bolink.com/bodies.html


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

John Warner said:


> http://www.bolink.com/bodies.html


I always wanted to buy one of those bodies after running it at the fun run for the CRL. Mabey like the 32' Street Rod or the 70' Super Bird.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I'll take the Talladega!


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

John lets buy one of those bodies and run them for like a fun run or something


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

RLKnapster said:


> John lets buy one of those bodies and run them for like a fun run or something


I'm all for it! Which one does your Dad want, any?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Like I said, I got dibs on the Talladega


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Well, if I did get one of these bodies it would be one of the 190mm Classic Touring Bodies, the 68 Camaro.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

mikebob,

YGPM

Max K


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I don't know about any of the rest of you, but
I'm about sick and tired of all this cold and snow!!!


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey gang,
Well as of now,I'm running offroad and having a blast.As of now,I'm not sure what I'll do with the xray.I'm having too much fun with my rc18 buggy.I'll stop in once in awhile and say "HI".Good luck with your onroads.I thank you all for your help and support you gave me while I was there.Have fun.
Kirt


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> I don't know about any of the rest of you, but
> I'm about sick and tired of all this cold and snow!!!


 Yeah I know how ya feel Johnny Boy... This cold weather down here is killin me... I mean really- yesterday we only made it to the upper 50's, and today is only supposed to be 62... HA HA!!!  :devil: 



I know- I'm going to a VERY hot place to hang out with a red guy with horns...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DamageIncRacing said:


> I know- I'm going to a VERY hot place to hang out with a red guy with horns...


Well at least you'll have friends there I would imagine!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred........

Wasn't it "Junior" something??


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Junior Norton! Got it...... FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Yep, He would be the one.
Thanks.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Welcome one and all to "HobbyMute"!!


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

LOL yeah,Gerald my Dad and myself ran around with our jonsons in the cars and it was actually kinda fun b/c no one was faster than the other.

John do you have a johnson?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

RLKnapster said:


> LOL yeah,Gerald my Dad and myself ran around with our jonsons in the cars and it was actually kinda fun b/c no one was faster than the other.
> 
> John do you have a johnson?


Uhhh.... well, sorta but nope. Got one I can borrow?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

This topic could go bad in SO many ways... :devil:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Eric....... check your PM's


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Checked... Replied... Yadda Yadda Yadda...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John,
Long time, no talk to.
Check PM's


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

great running today wow what a class everybody should try the johnson class wooooohooooooooo 20 min qualifiers and 15 min mains woooooohooooooooooo lol had a blast


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

yup it was fun!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The 110 laps that Andrew ran was crazy.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

knapster said:


> The 110 laps that Andrew ran was crazy.


and just to think i was only 30 laps down lol


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

crashmaster said:


> and just to think i was only 30 laps down lol


Yea and that also is the differance between 3300 and 38's.
Dave, be sure to drag Moose along the next time you come out.


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
I'm still alive and kickin.I'm still driving offroad with the rustler and the 18t.We had a trophy race yesturday and came in 4th by under a second.Trophies went out to the top 3 drivers.I was running stock with the others running brushless.The main is 7 minutes long and I managed to get about 32 laps.Not too bad considering I don't have reverse.
So,how's it going at the track.Getting anymore people or just the same group.I'll try to stop in and say "HI" this saturday.As for onroad driving goes,I think I'll take a break from that and kick some dirt around.Talk to you later,
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

speedyman said:


> Fred,
> I'm still alive and kickin.I'm still driving offroad with the rustler and the 18t.We had a trophy race yesturday and came in 4th by under a second.Trophies went out to the top 3 drivers.I was running stock with the others running brushless.The main is 7 minutes long and I managed to get about 32 laps.Not too bad considering I don't have reverse.
> So,how's it going at the track.Getting anymore people or just the same group.I'll try to stop in and say "HI" this saturday.As for onroad driving goes,I think I'll take a break from that and kick some dirt around.Talk to you later,
> Kirt


Still kickin eh, thats allways a good thing.
Glad you had fun at the trophy race, 4th place is very respectable. 
Yeah, Were getting about the same amount of racers when you were racing with us. Good luck with your dirt racing.
-Fred


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

Just Got Outa School to start Spring Break!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Is there any new news about parkinglot racing in front of riders??

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Max, 
Nothing new that I'm aware of.
We may just be racing carpet right on through the summer.
Which of course isn't that bad when its somokin hot out.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We managed to get 400 laps in today.
Gotta love those Johnsons.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

i bet ya doo fredrica


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

I dont know about youguys but i am ready for some ashphalt racing!!! Mod rubber!!!!

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Max said:


> I dont know about you guys but i am ready for some ashphalt racing!!! Mod rubber!!!!
> 
> Max K


I couldn't agree more, except i'd be more inclined to run 19 turn rubber and Mod foam.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

knapster said:


> I couldn't agree more, except i'd be more inclined to run 19 turn rubber and Mod foam.


 Anyone want to come over to my house and run some ashphalt... i got a track set up in my driveway... the straightaway is about 78 feet. the overall track dimensions are about 78ft x 15ft-38ft anyone want to join me for some fun tomorrow and tuesday or sometime. Im on spring break so i got nothin better to do!!! maybe Mike H, Fred and Andrew, MikeBob, Ben, John, Bill, Denney, Jason.

Very smooth, no cracks, as smooth or maybe smoother than riders. easy on tires. driveway is not sealed (so we can laydown some rubber)

Im trying to rubber in the track in but its kinda hard when you racing in the rain!!!?!?!?! Maybe we could run stock or 19turn rubber. LMK

PM me or call me
cell: 616-406-7101


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Max,
Andrew and I want to thank you for the invite, however I don't get spring beak from work and I do believe the weather forcast for the week is rain, rain, snow and more rain.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Fred,

You guys still doing Wednesday night practice??

well i got a little bit of a rubber groove after i got all the dust off...

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Max,
No, we haven't been running wednesday nights for quite some time now. If we could get enough, (a few) people that wanted to I wouldn't mind getting it going again.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

knapster said:


> Max,
> No, we haven't been running wednesday nights for quite some time now. If we could get enough, (a few) people that wanted to I wouldn't mind getting it going again.


I'll be there on wednsday!!!

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Sweet!!!


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

Max said:


> I'll be there on wednsday!!!
> 
> Max K


What time will you be There?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

RLKnapster said:


> What time will you be There?


My guess is that he'll be there when he gets there and not one second sooner! :tongue:


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

John Warner said:


> My guess is that he'll be there when he gets there and not one second sooner! :tongue:


My guess is that you wont be there not one second sooner and not a second later! :tongue: 

(I think that makes sense)


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

And when did you start to think? That's something new for you isn't it?? LoL!!


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

John Warner said:


> And when did you start to think? That's something new for you isn't it?? LoL!!


Ya know i was hangin' out with my dad at work and thinks just started make sense.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

RLKnapster said:


> What time will you be There?


RLK,

I'll probably be there around 10:00am or right as they open!!!!

Max K


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

RLKnapster said:


> Ya know i was hangin' out with my dad at work and thinks just started make sense.


Wanna take a look at what you wrote, and try again??


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

Max said:


> RLK,
> 
> I'll probably be there around 10:00am or right as they open!!!!
> 
> Max K


As far as i know 10:00am is when they open.
Also how long are you going to be there till?


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

RLKnapster said:


> As far as i know 10:00am is when they open.
> Also how long are you going to be there till?


Till 7:00 or 8:00
19turn maybe???


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

John Warner said:


> Wanna take a look at what you wrote, and try again??


ummmmm Got it!!!!
Ya know i was hangin' out with my dad at work and *things* just started make sense.


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

Max said:


> Till 7:00 or 8:00
> 19turn maybe???


My tires are really low so i need to go with a slower class.
my dad and I have been running our Jonhnson's/Mabutchi's and we got them really fast I think i am about seven tenths of a second compared to stock but other wise i might be able to do stock but i am not sure.

if you want to run johnson i have an extra also if you have a set of tires i could borrow after min go bad then i could run stock


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

RLKnapster said:


> My tires are really low so i need to go with a slower class.
> my dad and I have been running our Jonhnson's/Mabutchi's and we got them really fast I think i am about seven tenths of a second compared to stock but other wise i might be able to do stock but i am not sure.


you guys been running rubber tires?? and mubuchi and 15 min mains....sounds like fun!!!!!


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

well actually foam tires with 15 to 20 min qualifiers and main and yeah it is really fun!!!!!!


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

My dad said that he'll get to the track just as soon as he can for some johnson class!!!


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Andrew,
By the looks of your little picture dancing back and forth,I'd say that you have "ANTS IN YOUR PANTS"!Sounds like you guys are having fun with the Mabuchi class.As for me,I'm staying with the offroad as for now.My xray will be posted on EBAY by the end of the week.Asking $250.Pass the info on to other people.Have fun.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt,
Will do, and good luck with your dirt racing.

Max,
We had a blast yesterday, we'll have to do that again soon.
-Fred


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred "A"........ youse gots yerself a pm sir.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Fred,

looks like im not gonna be able to make it out THIS Friday..... but im all in for friday racing as soon as summer rolls in!!!!! anyone else??

Max K


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Ya me to with the Diggity Designs custom xlr8





Diggity rulessss


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Max said:


> Fred,
> 
> looks like im not gonna be able to make it out THIS Friday..... but im all in for friday racing as soon as summer rolls in!!!!! anyone else??
> 
> Max K


Sounds good Max. 
If we do go to friday racing it will probably be in the evening as most people have to work during the day.
We have four interested, anyone else.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

Max said:


> but im all in for friday racing as soon as summer rolls in!!!!! anyone else??


Rubber, or foam?

Mike Slaughter


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

foam tires or rubber it does not matter to me.

Mike you racing at Wmrc on Saturday?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

BenVanBoom said:


> Mike you racing at Wmrc on Saturday?


Yup, I will be there running sedan.

How 'bout you?

BTW I have another set of small foams for you.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

ya i will be running 12th scale and maybe sedan


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Max,
How'd you do on your road test, did you get'er done?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Don't know about Max, but Garrett passed his test and became a fully licensed driver last Monday.
Soooooo, hopefully he doesn't follow in his brothers footsteps if you know what I mean! :drunk:


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

knapster said:


> Max,
> How'd you do on your road test, did you get'er done?


well...i couldn't paralell park so they failed me??!!? I have to take it again on wednsday

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Max said:


> well...i couldn't paralell park so they failed me??!!? I have to take it again on wednsday
> 
> Max K


Thats OK Max, I did'nt pass my first time either. I drove right through a stop sign.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Jesse,
It sure was fun having you out to race again, we had a blast.
Glad you want to do some friday night racing. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Jesse? I remember way back when there was a guy by that name that used to race.
I wonder if theres any chance it might be the same one? LoL!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Yep, the very same Jesse.
He raced his cyclone a bit, took all of the electronics out of it and cleaned it up to sell on ebay. He's going back to xray for sure.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Happy Easter Boys!


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Jesse???
I think i remember him!!!  12th scale right at WMRC!!! well i guess that were going to have some serious compitition on fridays and at the driveway races!!

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Yea,
Now if I could get them to let me tear up the carpet under the ozite I’d be temped to put down the new stuff.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I understand that the new Parma pro 53's are the tire to use. Has anyone tryed them yet.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

knapster said:


> Yea,
> Now if I could get them to let me tear up the carpet under the ozite I’d be temped to put down the new stuff.


That would be realy nice!!! what would be even kooler if Tom would let you knock out that back wall AND tear up the carpet... you should ask the landlord Fred.

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Max,
That would be realy nice!!! 
I try and get with Bill at Riders and see what can be done if anything.
Never hurts to try for a Yes.


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Is anyone going to be running 12th scale at riders this summer?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Anybody have an RC snowmobile for sale? Could come in handy with this great SPRING weather we're having!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

BenVanBoom said:


> Is anyone going to be running 12th scale at riders this summer?


If I had one I would!


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

John Warner said:


> Anybody have an RC snowmobile for sale? Could come in handy with this great SPRING weather we're having!


Yeah and the way this awsome spring is going it really proves "Global Warming"


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

OK,
So how many people are really interested in runing carpet throughout the summer months? The reason I ask is that the landlord my want me to start paying rent, atleast enough to cover the utilities, which averages some $700.00 a month so i'm told. It would take 15 racers at $12.00 each per week to cover that expence.
Speak up now.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Fred - I will, but probably only ~twice a month.

Denney


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC (Jun 8, 2002)

sorry bud unless i get extra money for a couple of speed controlers I'm out.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Fred,

Im in on fridays when school lets out!! I can drive now!!!!

Max K


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Max...... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

This must have been one heck of a race to watch!!!

-- 13.5 Brushless - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 34 5:*03*.15 ANDREW KNAPP 
2 5 34 5:*05*.96 FRED KNAPP 
3 4 34 5:*06*.62 JEFF COOK 
4 2 34 5:*07*.52 JON SIMPSON 
5 1 32 4:38.63 MIKE RENIGER 
-- 6 --- DNS --- MICHAEL NORR


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We had a blast, hope you can make it next week.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

knapster said:


> We had a blast, hope you can make it next week.


You and andrew have 13.5's I should throw mine in then... Less mantenince= more fun!!!

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Max said:


> You and andrew have 13.5's I should throw mine in then... Less mantenince= more fun!!!
> 
> Max K


No, Andrew and I were killin the brushed stock motor guys so we moved into the brushless class.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Wait a minute......

Do you mean to tell me you ran a stock brushed motor in the 13.5 brushless class?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Wait a minute......
> 
> Do you mean to tell me you ran a stock brushed motor in the 13.5 brushless class?


That would be the case in this instance.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

WhoooHooooo!!!


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Re: Having a 12th scale...



John Warner said:


> If I had one I would!


John - By my calculations you've got almost exactly 7 months to get one & figure out what to do with it...

Fred - That goes for you too.

We need to begin preparing for our Cleveland 12th scale Masters Blitzkrieg!

HS & CEFX should be open during the summer...

Denney


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Denney......

I'm definitely up for the 12th scale run in masters this year at Cleveland!
I ran 12th scale for three years at the champs, but that was before they
had a masters class for them. I'll have one in my hands here shortly if
all goes well.


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

I am buying a gen x i have a 3.2 r right now.

Cefx anyone????


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

No CEFX this weekend...but I intend to go ~once a month this summer, probably just for all day Saturday practices.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Denney,
Your right, it will take me 7 months to get a car and kind of get ready.

Max,
You have an imbound message.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Joe Bush wins the Opening night $4,000 to win the Late Model feature in his new Port City ride. Nice job to Joe and his crew on his 1st win of the year at his first race in the new car. Bush took the checkered flag and the $4,000 purse; #47 Fred Campbell, #82 Tom Thomas, #33 Dave Stehouwer, #12 Tim DeVos, #21 Terry VanHaitsma, #32 Ross Meeuwsen, #1 Randy Sweet, #15 Brian Maxim and #57 Alan Marcott were the top 10.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I never thought he would have done that well, first time out with a new ride. Guess I should have gone after all.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> I never thought he would have done that well, first time out with a new ride. Guess I should have gone after all.


Yep, you and me both. You're correct.... WE should have gone!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We'll have to pick a night and go watch Joe do his thing this summer.


----------



## Beerslave (Jun 26, 2005)

was that at Berlin?
Congrats to Joe!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Indeed it was!


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

Tell me when you guys plan on going because I am there every week in the pits with Ryan working on his dad's car. 

Colin


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Colin......

We'll make sure we do just that!


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi everyone how is it going. 
John Warner,
We ran at Winchester speedway.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Colin,
That would be neat to meet up with you and Ryan at Berlin sometime.

Ben,
My man, all is good over this way how about you.
Hopefully we'll catch up with you at Berlin sometime.


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Word, Were Do You Guys Plan On Racing At This Fall?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

BenVanBoom said:


> Word, Were Do You Guys Plan On Racing At This Fall?


Specifically, I don’t know. Fall is a long ways off and alot can happen between now and then.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

It would be nice to have a place to race if we had.............. (insert response)


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

...........everyone racing together..........seriously.


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

ya all together


----------



## Beerslave (Jun 26, 2005)

John Warner said:


> Joe Bush wins the Opening night $4,000 to win the Late Model feature in his new Port City ride. Nice job to Joe and his crew on his 1st win of the year at his first race in the new car. Bush took the checkered flag and the $4,000 purse; #47 Fred Campbell, #82 Tom Thomas, #33 Dave Stehouwer, #12 Tim DeVos, #21 Terry VanHaitsma, #32 Ross Meeuwsen, #1 Randy Sweet, #15 Brian Maxim and #57 Alan Marcott were the top 10.


Hear are some pictures of Joe's Race, Courtesy of Tom DeVette Photography
http://tomdevettephotography.smugmug.com/gallery/2745259#P-1-15

Pages 1 through 4 are his race... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> It would be nice to have a place to race if we had.............. (insert response)


a place big enough.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Beerslave said:


> Hear are some pictures of Joe's Race, Courtesy of Tom DeVette Photography
> http://tomdevettephotography.smugmug.com/gallery/2745259#P-1-15
> 
> Pages 1 through 4 are his race...
> :thumbsup:


Thank you!! Those are some nice pictures!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I like the picture of that wadded up 00 car lying upside down on the track.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Andrew and I ran lipo's yesterday and we really like them.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John,
One headed your way.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

ThanX Fred. I appreciate the fast response. BTW: I wonder if you have any idea why nobody seems to post anything any more? Did everyone that used to post here move out of state? Did they die or is it maybe a conspiracy?? I thought everybody here was friends, and if that's the case I must be pretty lonely!

I also would like to know what happened to Mike Howe! LoL!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Also.......... Cleveland is 184 days away!


----------



## rc12l34 (Oct 30, 2002)

[QUOTE=John Warner Did like to know what happened to Mike Howe! 


WHY Do you miss him?????


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Just about as much as a broken leg!


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

I vote for conspiracy...something about 12th scale masters in Cleveland, or something...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> ThanX Fred. I appreciate the fast response. BTW: I wonder if you have any idea why nobody seems to post anything any more? Did everyone that used to post here move out of state? Did they die or is it maybe a conspiracy?? I thought everybody here was friends, and if that's the case I must be pretty lonely!
> 
> I also would like to know what happened to Mike Howe! LoL!!!


I think it lye's somewhere in between conspiracy and controversy. Isn't that what friends do now day's?
Must be that evil 12th scale master's class.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Might be the fact that we were told we couldn't talk about any other track than Riders on this thread......Hmmmmm.......I haven't seen anybody racing there.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Well to be honest, I don't recall any of what you speak of. I do however remember some degrading talk about Rider's. But besides all of that, friends should still remain friends regardless of what goes on on the boards, correct?? After all, that's what drew me into this hobby/sport to begin with many, many years ago. It beats meeting friends at bars and so forth. And.... yep you are so correct about nobody racing at Rider's, it's been closed for quite awhile now! But, what if...... Rider's was able to pull off parking lot racing, would you race there then??? Just curious!


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

John Warner said:


> ....But, what if...... Rider's was able to pull off parking lot racing, would you race there then??? Just curious!


In about 2 seconds!

And I still consider all you guys my friends.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

John Warner said:


> Well to be honest, I don't recall any of what you speak of. I do however remember some degrading talk about Rider's. But besides all of that, friends should still remain friends regardless of what goes on on the boards, correct?? After all, that's what drew me into this hobby/sport to begin with many, many years ago. It beats meeting friends at bars and so forth. And.... yep you are so correct about nobody racing at Rider's, it's been closed for quite awhile now! But, what if...... Rider's was able to pull off parking lot racing, would you race there then??? Just curious!



Off-road..........The fact remains that Riders was not supposed to conflict with the other track. Riders starts doing "timed practice" on Saturdays. Couple weeks later, there are results posted from Saturdays "timed practice". If there are results, there had to be a race. Just think how good we could have had it if everybody in GR raced together this winter. I'm not saying anyone is a bad person. I'm just saying the situation, in my opinion, was handled incorrectly. And nothing "degrading" was ever said about Riders. All facts. And I totally agree about the "bar" thing, John. We have a great community of racers here. A shame we can't see them all in the same place at the same time. There's nothing I'd like to see more.


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

i Boomer VanBoom say all is good and lets all race together.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Off-road..........The fact remains that Riders was not supposed to conflict with the other track. Riders starts doing "timed practice" on Saturdays. Couple weeks later, there are results posted from Saturdays "timed practice". If there are results, there had to be a race. Just think how good we could have had it if everybody in GR raced together this winter. I'm not saying anyone is a bad person. I'm just saying the situation, in my opinion, was handled incorrectly. And nothing "degrading" was ever said about Riders. All facts. And I totally agree about the "bar" thing, John. We have a great community of racers here. A shame we can't see them all in the same place at the same time. There's nothing I'd like to see more.


Not trying to create any ill feelings here, but it appears to me that you personally must have a vested interest in what is known as WMRC because I don't understand why you couldn't accept having two tracks running in the same area. Glad it isn't that way with other business's such as movie theaters or car lots or gas stations. One of the tracks is a "for-profit" business and the other was doing it for free (including all the labor involved) to increase traffic for the local hobby shop. Where was the conflict?

BTW: In case you aren't aware of it, since 1995 I have been, and still am the president of a corporation registered in Michigan under the name of "West Michigan RC Racers Club". So as to not stir up your curiosity, the articles of incorporation can be found here. I see no problem with them using the name, so why should anyone have a problem with two tracks?


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

John Warner said:


> Not trying to create any ill feelings here, but it appears to me that you personally must have a vested interest in what is known as WMRC because I don't understand why you couldn't accept having two tracks running in the same area. Glad it isn't that way with other business's such as movie theaters or car lots or gas stations. One of the tracks is a "for-profit" business and the other was doing it for free (including all the labor involved) to increase traffic for the local hobby shop. Where was the conflict?
> 
> BTW: In case you aren't aware of it, since 1995 I have been, and still am the president of a corporation registered in Michigan under the name of "West Michigan RC Racers Club". So as to not stir up your curiosity, the articles of incorporation can be found here. I see no problem with them using the name, so why should anyone have a problem with two tracks?


There is no vested interest here. But facts are facts. There was not supposed to be any conflict over race days between the tracks. When Saturdays became race days at Riders, that created a conflict. Riders was, at the time, something to do during the summer months when we had no place to run. Getting warmed up for Cleveland, if you will. Regardless, I took advantage of the opportunity. I enjoyed racing with everyone who came through the door. But the other track had long been established when the Riders track was Barstools & More. When the other track opened, you had a split between 1/12 guys and TC guys. That issue resolved itself as the season wore on. I even found myself getting frustrated myself and showed up for a couple Sats. at Riders. I wanted to run TC but there was no TC class at the other track. 
I guess, now that I think about it, I don't really care. I like the people at both places. I am not happy that our comparitively small RC community was divided every Sat. during the winter. I understand that a lot of the guys who showed were loyal to Fred and yourself. I can understand why. But I don't understand why there is a split. All I hear is stories and I treat them as such....second-hand stories. I wasn't racing when ___________ happened.
See....I don't even know what happened. 
I go to tracks like CEFX and see 50 guys showing up for club racing. Granted, they have a larger talent pool, but still......It could happen here.
No ill feelings, John. Just frustration and confusion.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S. Jerusalem said:


> There is no vested interest here. But facts are facts. There was not supposed to be any conflict over race days between the tracks. When Saturdays became race days at Riders, that created a conflict. Riders was, at the time, something to do during the summer months when we had no place to run. Getting warmed up for Cleveland, if you will. Regardless, I took advantage of the opportunity. I enjoyed racing with everyone who came through the door. But the other track had long been established when the Riders track was Barstools & More. When the other track opened, you had a split between 1/12 guys and TC guys. That issue resolved itself as the season wore on. I even found myself getting frustrated myself and showed up for a couple Sats. at Riders. I wanted to run TC but there was no TC class at the other track.
> I guess, now that I think about it, I don't really care. I like the people at both places. I am not happy that our comparatively small RC community was divided every Sat. during the winter. I understand that a lot of the guys who showed were loyal to Fred and yourself. I can understand why. But I don't understand why there is a split. All I hear is stories and I treat them as such....second-hand stories. I wasn't racing when ___________ happened.
> See....I don't even know what happened.
> I go to tracks like CEFX and see 50 guys showing up for club racing. Granted, they have a larger talent pool, but still......It could happen here.
> No ill feelings, John. Just frustration and confusion.


I very well remember when we'd average 60-70 for stadium, 25-35 for on-road and 20-30 for oval every weekend in the GR area. (with a competing track less than 4 blocks away!) But.... that was back in the day!
No ill feelings on my side either. Some day we'll have to sit and chat.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

John Warner said:


> I very well remember when we'd average 60-70 for stadium, 25-35 for on-road and 20-30 for oval every weekend in the GR area. (with a competing track less than 4 blocks away!) But.... that was back in the day!
> No ill feelings on my side either. Some day we'll have to sit and chat.


How can we get back to those days? It has to start somewhere. Economy isn't helping. $3+/gal gas isn't helping. If I could snap my fingers and make it happen, I would. I'd be willing to do just about anything to bring that kind of crowd around. From what I hear, G.R. used to be a major hub of racing.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> BTW: I wonder if you have any idea why nobody seems to post anything any more? Did everyone that used to post here move out of state? Did they die or is it maybe a conspiracy?? I thought everybody here was friends, and if that's the case I must be pretty lonely!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I didn't die- but I am guilty of the out of state thing. Gotta love NC. NASCAR classes start next week!
> ...


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

John Warner said:


> I very well remember when we'd average 60-70 for stadium, 25-35 for on-road and 20-30 for oval every weekend in the GR area. (with a competing track less than 4 blocks away!) But.... that was back in the day!
> No ill feelings on my side either. Some day we'll have to sit and chat.


Yeah lets all sit down and talk somewhere....that would probably be the way to go but where???? hummmmmmm my house??? maybe for some driveway racing and some more decision making about this topic...when im off school that is!

Max K


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm sorry, but after reading all the stuff about the two track, I have to put in my editted 2 cents worth. In a nutshell, there are 2 tracks (or more now- Im not sure), because of politics, backstabbing, and whining. I remember when we were all one big happy family until some one got a swelled head and attempted what I call a hostile take-over. I call it that because I was the one who had the hostilities taken out on. Notice I didn't mention any names? Ancient history and can't be changed, move on. A couple years later, a couple more individuals decided that since they donated some time and money, they should be running the show. If that were the case, I should have had a stake as well. But ya know what? I was happy to donate my time and money when I could- we were one big happy family again. Well, the backstabbing and rumors started. So-and So said this, this track is/isn't doing that, one thing led to another and you had two groups at each others throat. Now, one gave up because of B.S., and from what I've been reading, the other ain't doing all that great and the "free" one is under critisism (and no longer running apparently) for posting a timed practice (being accused of holding a race). That's like NASCAR handing out trophies and award money for Happy Hour. Again- notice no names- I don't play like that. Believe it or not I have heard about "Michigan's race issues" down here in North Carolina. Kinda makes ya proud don't it? Glad my r/c stuff is collecting dust in the closet. I'm personally embarrased to have been involved with the hobby at this point.

Just something you should think about before ya spout off and then wonder where the racers are...


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

First of all, I didn't "spout off". I stated facts. Second, if you're not part of the solution, you're part of the problem. I'm trying to find a common ground that everyone could be happy with. The way I see it, we've got all these nice summer months to figure something out. I'm sure it's been tried in the past. I can see where problems in the past could affect the situation at present. From what I've gathered, there is an "unspoken" rule that tracks try not to conflict with each other, if they're relatively close. Now, with that being "unspoken", I could be wrong. With the initial cost of opening a track, as well as the cost of upkeep, it's not a cheap proposition. You're almost definitely going to need a financial backer with deep pockets or multiple people with slightly expendable income. It's a given that if one person donates more $, time, etc., they're going to feel entitled to more than they probably should, considering we ARE playing with toy cars. That's human nature. There is a middle ground that can be achieved if the right people would take the initiative to attempt to reach it. I've already stated I would do whatever it takes to make this happen. But.........I'm a relative new-comer to the hobby with marginal "people skills". I can't make it happen. What I can do is state my opinion and try to start a dialogue on the subject. 
I'm hungry.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Cheeze burger anyone?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Cheeze burger anyone?


You buying??


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I wasn't implying that you were doing the spouting, and if you took it that way I apologize. I was refering to the bad mouthers in general, "spouting off" just for the sake of argument or to cause conflicts. My point is this- what is happening in Michigan is NOT staying in Michigan. The track "wars" if you will, are known down here, and if they know here, it only goes to figure that they know in other states as well. Bad mouthing each other or the other tracks by ANY side is killing the hobby, and you (in general, not personal) will never see the numbers that were seen 6-7 years ago.

Those who feel the need to gripe are free to send me a PM or e-mail...


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

DamageIncRacing said:


> I wasn't implying that you were doing the spouting, and if you took it that way I apologize. I was refering to the bad mouthers in general, "spouting off" just for the sake of argument or to cause conflicts. My point is this- what is happening in Michigan is NOT staying in Michigan. The track "wars" if you will, are known down here, and if they know here, it only goes to figure that they know in other states as well. Bad mouthing each other or the other tracks by ANY side is killing the hobby, and you (in general, not personal) will never see the numbers that were seen 6-7 years ago.
> 
> Those who feel the need to gripe are free to send me a PM or e-mail...


Tummy full......Feel better...................
That sucks..........Looks like I missed out on the golden age. If some of the stadium guys ran on-road, we could get close. But that makes for a long Sat. I've noticed that even the stadium crowd is starting to dwindle a bit. But.......We could try. That's the best we could do, right?


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

ya now all you need is a coca cola. ya lookin good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Aw shucks.......I may finish last but I look good doin' it.......If I shave. What would we do without you, Boomer?


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Have a quieter race day....


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Just funnin' with ya Ben...You know I like racing with you

On another note (no pun intended)...here's the latest addition to the family (I know a least a few of you will appreciate this)

http://www.fender.com/products/search.php?partno=0118502767


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

She's a beaut. I seen 'er. Not as nice as my Red Octane, 5 button, alternate strum gee tar......But seriously, Denny's is gorgeous.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Denney said:


> Just funnin' with ya Ben...You know I like racing with you
> 
> On another note (no pun intended)...here's the latest addition to the family (I know a least a few of you will appreciate this)
> 
> http://www.fender.com/products/search.php?partno=0118502767


Denney, as I'm sure you remember, I'm a BIG fan of the Tele's!! That one looks quite nice! (although I prefer a rosewood fingerboard) Do you already have it???


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Since it looks like the one I have now, this one's my choice..........


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I know what the problem is. Foam tyres. That's right. What kinda kicks were we running in the proverbial "Golden Age"? That's right. Rubber tyres. And now with the watering down of the stock stadium truck class by allowing foams to be ran, the disease is spreading into their ranks as well. Foam belongs on 1/12th and oval cars.

Oh, and maybe some more Hot Chicks.... Ok, maybe any Hot Chicks. 

Bill.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Man it sucks getting old doesn't it bill? First we had rubbers, now we have to
use foam. What's the world comming to?? But ya know what..... I agree with you!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)




----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)




----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Those were bad Johnny Boy... Good, but oh so bad! :devil:


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

John - The '62 reissue (sunburst, rosewood board) was my close second choice, but I've always had a softspot for the early 50's look - butterscotch/cream, black guard, maple board, big neck & bigger twang!. And yes, I've had it for about 2 weeks.

Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Denney,
Never knew you played guitar. 
When is your next hoedown?


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

thats nice but my guitar hero is better 
ANYONE RACING AT RAW ROOTS????


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Guitar hero II is awsome!!!!! Here's my latest guitar


Max K


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Max said:


> Guitar hero II is awsome!!!!! Here's my latest guitar
> 
> 
> Max K


Told ya.......


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

what is the schedule at raw roots this summer?

is there on road racing this summer close by?

on a different note, i have told some of you this but i figured this way i could tell every else at one time, my wife and i are expecting our first child! 

talk to you soon

jeff


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

hyena boy said:


> on a different note, i have told some of you this but i figured this way i could tell every else at one time, my wife and i are expecting our first child!
> 
> talk to you soon
> 
> jeff


Holy Cow..... you gotta be kidding me!! How'd that happen??


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Jeffy, you can find the schedule for Raw Roots at www.wmrcracing.com . As for onroad, I've heard of something going on over in Grand Blanc. Haven't heard of much any closer than that.

And what's this about a little Jeffy!? What's the world coming to! J/K, congrats man.

Bill.


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

my brother won the latemodel feture at berlin 2 for 2 for port city. YAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

the Coors Light Late Model feature with #8 Dakota Carlson and #18 Lee Anderson on the front row. Carlson took an early lead and defending track champion #82 Tom Thomas was on the move from the drop of the green flag, moving up two positions by lap 3. *The first caution of the night waved on lap 5 when #101 Joe Bush spun on the front stretch.* This tightened the field back up. Anderson got a great restart, pressuring Carlson for the lead. Thomas continued his march to the front passing the #32 machine of Ross Meeuwsen on lap 10. The #71 of *John VanDoorn * came to life on that restart as well, battling with Anderson for 2nd; the two had a 9-lap side-by-side battle until VanDoorn passed Anderson on lap 21 and began to pursue the leader, Carlson. On lap 23, Carlson was passed by VanDoorn and Anderson, he then fell in to the clutches of 10-time track champion #47 Fred Campbell. Campbell was also on a mission to get to the front, passing Carlson for 3rd on lap 25 then passing Anderson for 2nd on lap 30. *Leader VanDoorn started to put cars a lap down on lap 27 and after he cleared the lapped cars, he ran away from the field.* Vandoorn’s lead was quickly erased on lap 31 when caution waved a second time for an incident involving Meeuwsen. As soon as the race got restarted, the caution flag was back out for an incident with the #57 car of Alan Marcott on the restart. Following the restart, caution was out again for a spin in turn 4 involving Meeuwsen and #9 Mike Root. Caution waved yet again just after the field took the green flag, Marcott and Root had trouble on the restart. *The race finally got a clean restart and VanDoorn, with Campbell in 2nd, checked out from the field. * The sixth and final caution waved with just 8 laps to go when #33 Dave Stehouwer spun by himself in turn 2. No one had anything for VanDoorn in the final 8 laps; he cruised to his first victory in the Coors Light Late Model division and celebrated with a “Polish Victory Lap” and a burnout on the frontstretch. Campbell settled for 2nd and *the rest of the top ten were Anderson, Thomas, #21 Terry VanHaitsma, Calrson, #27 Billy Shotko, #55 Chris Anthony, # 1 Randy Sweet and #222 Caleb Bisacky. * 

*Congratulations to Johnny VanDoorn!!!*


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanx for the Link John.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Denny, you have a PM


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

I have that one thing that I know a few of you wanted up for sale at wmrc. 

Mike Slaughter

P.S. I will give you a hint, it charges cells individually......


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We'll be in the stands at Berlin Saturday night!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> We'll be in the stands at Berlin Saturday night!!!


Yes indeed we will as a matter of fact. :thumbsup:


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

ok i will be in the pits. Look for the black superstock with a X on it in neon. Or just the best looking car. Come down after the races are done.

Colin


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Colin, we'll be sure to do that!!


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

john you got pm


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

max how is it going?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ben....... Back at ya!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We should be somewhere down by turn one.


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok maybe I will come and see if I get time.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We had a great time at Berlin Saturday night.
I really got a bang out of watching the Train and the 4-cylindars.
Collin, The X car was a great looking car until it hit the wall.


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah their was almost a few fights so it was fun for me. I thought I was going to have to fight this fat kid.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

SMVracing said:


> Yeah their was almost a few fights so it was fun for me. I thought I was going to have to fight this fat kid.


I can just imagine. Kind of like racing at some carpet tracks that i've been too.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

So......who's going to Cleveland this year!!!! I know i am

Max K


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

reserved my hotel room last Friday...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

me? I'll be there as usual!


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Denney said:


> reserved my hotel room last Friday...


Hummmmmmm....thats a good idea Denney, I'd better get right on that!!! How many days till the world goes to cleveland john??

Max K


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

i am going


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Ben,
What's up?How's the racing going?I'm doing offroad now and placing between 1st and 3rd.I haven't forgotten about you guys.I've been busy doing some things.I no longer have any onroad stuff but who knows what the future will bring.Where are you all racing at now?I'm racing at BFG on the outdoor track.We have some good drivers and some newbes.Chat with you later.
Kirt


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
Hey stranger.How are you?How's the car selling going?Well,I'm still offroad and doing pretty good when things don't go wrong.We're now racing on the outdoor track.We have a 100ft straight away and 10ft wide lanes.I finally have an ice charger 2 extra packs and a GT7 speed control.I now have a no limit speed control.I got all this for $125.00.It's all less than 3 years old.A friend of mine is getting out of the hobby and selling all his stuff.I couldn't pass this deal up.Just thought I drop a line and say "HI".Chat with you later.Have fun racing.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Kirt,
Good to hear from you. Car Sales, sell, sell, sell, buy, buy, buy.
Happy to hear you have some new stuff, thats great. Yea, Andrew and I have been running at HS, other then that it's the same old same ole. I'll have to come and see you all race a BFG sometime.
Fred.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Time until Wednesday, November 21, 2007 (UTC time)
180 days 
4339 hours 
260389 minutes 
15623364 seconds


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
You're right.I've had gone through 3 speed controls in the last 6 weeks.I don't know what's going on.When I tested the GT7,all I did is hook up to the reciever and plug into a battery.After that,"SMOKE" came from the bottom of the speed control.No wires were touching and the motor wasn't in the car.As of a temporary use,I have the traxxas xl-5 speed control in until I get my brushless.I pray that I don't have anymore speed controls blow up before I get the mamba system.Chat with you later.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John,
If your interested, I might blow the lot off and set something up for tomarrow that is if the rain holds off.


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

So John,
You must not read the boards anymore? 
Anyway, me and my dad finally got the lot cleaned off and set up today.
We did'nt make it that big because we wanted to run our Johnson motors with rubber tires. What a blast.
My dad says answer your phone some time.
See ya.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, your correct, I don't check them much anymore. In all reality I'm contemplating selling all of my RC stuff and being done with it once and for all. There may be a big ebay sale coming soon! Things just aren't the same as they use to be, and to be honest I don't enjoy it like I once did. But I'm glad to hear you finally have the lot cleaned off and ready to race on. I might stop by and visit if you'll be there doing it again next weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

RLKnapster said:


> Anyway, me and my dad finally got the lot cleaned off and set up today.


This lot you speak of... Is it at Riders? Is it open for the general R/Cers of the world? I have a new TC5 that needs to see asphalt....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

If you did run R/C cars in Rider's lot, was anyone arrested? :devil: 

And we still have asphalt in Grand Blanc, it stays right where we put it.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Yeah, your correct, I don't check them much anymore. In all reality I'm contemplating selling all of my RC stuff and being done with it once and for all. There may be a big ebay sale coming soon! Things just aren't the same as they use to be, and to be honest I don't enjoy it like I once did. But I'm glad to hear you finally have the lot cleaned off and ready to race on. I might stop by and visit if you'll be there doing it again next weekend.


Now that just sucks. When you first mentioned it to me a couple of weeks ago I thought prehaps you were just having a bad day. I'm beginging to think your serious about it now. One good thing, we've had alot of fun racing together over the past few years. If you do finially decide to pack it in you will be missed my friend. 
Crap, I may have to find someone else to room with Andrew and I at cleveland.



kickyfast said:


> This lot you speak of... Is it at Riders? Is it open for the general R/Cers of the world? I have a new TC5 that needs to see asphalt....
> 
> Mike Slaughter


Mike, The lot i'm talking about is where I work in Hastings.
If some of you wanted to come and play around on a Saturday or a Sunday perhaps, that would be fine. Have you had a chance to run that TC5 at all? How do you like it.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John,
Wondering if I could use your P.A. system on the 16th of this month? I had a youth group leader from a church down the street that wants me to come in and set up a track on their parking lot and run some races for the day. They think that they will have somewhere in the neighbor hood of 20 to 30 younsters Andrews age and younger. Sounds like fun.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, it does sound like fun! And as for using the PA system, not a problem.
I'll drop it off to you at work if that's okay.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Yep, it does sound like fun! And as for using the PA system, not a problem.
> I'll drop it off to you at work if that's okay.


Thanx my friend!


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
When are you having your next on-road gathering at your work?I'd like to stop in and say "HI" and watch.
As for my buggy,I finally got the parts for it after almost 3 weeks.I still have the xl-5 speed control in it and have not had a problem as of yet.Do you remember that Colbalt that I got from Ben?Remember how bad it vibrated on your little table?That motor is what I have in the buggy and it's running just fine.All I did is change the brushes and new springs.I thought that motor was no good but i guess I was wrong.Didn't you tell me that the magnets were off balance?You couldn't tell by how it runs now.As for the temp,it's only running around 140 degrees.Anyway,let me know about your on-road and I'll try to stop in.I know the Hastings area a little bit so it shouldn't be hard to find your car lot.Chat with you later.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt, 
If anything Andrew and I will probably play around this Saturday. You could probably come down most any weekend that it's not raining. I remember that colbalt quit well, I though it was going to vibrate off the table. I may have mentioned that the comm was out of balance, I do'nt remember the magnets being loose or anything like thats. Glad it's working for you though.


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*being abused help!*

Hey Fred,

Why don't you get a couple of guys and come to Grand Blanc this Saturday? We need more racers...the more the merrier! Surface is good and we are having loads of fun. Kevin Marcy races there and I do. Gas has come down a bit so grab a few guys and come race with us. Go to the Grand Blanc thread or you can go to Hobby Town USA and Google it. They will give you directions to Hobby Town and the track is right next to it. If not...let me know and I will meet ya at the Perry exit and you can follow me over. Its not that far from Perry...maybe 40 minutes.

Cookie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

Jeff,
My dad has to work untill 1pm tomorrow and next weekend we are running a race for a bunch of kids at a church here in town.
After that we'll see if we can make it over to HTU.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Hello, hello, is anyone out there?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nope.... sorry, I think you've reached a disconnected number.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Yeah, that sounds about right.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Still connected...just been on hold. I've still got a motor & rubber tires on my T2 though...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Pictures of Clint Bowyer's Car parked in the lot right next to my office today.


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
Why didn't you hop in the car and take it for a ride through town?It's not like tha\e police will catch you.HA HA!
Kirt


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey Andrew,
I seen you were looking on the offroad forum.I can't believe all the cry babies whining about how rough the track is.Now they want to put carpet on some of the jumps.That's why its OFFROAD DIRT.I'm to the point where I've about had it with offroad.I wish we still had the place we were at.I'm tempted to find another hobby.Tell everyone I said "HI".Chat with you later.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Man can I relate to that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

speedyman said:


> Hey Andrew,
> I wish we still had the place we were at.I'm tempted to find another hobby.Tell everyone I said "HI".Chat with you later.
> Kirt


Wished you had an onroad car, then you could come and race with us today on the asphalt.


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
I'm at the point where I'm going to start looking for an onroad car.I thought offroad was fun but it's getting to be a problem with everyone crying over the track being so rough.If I find an onroad,I'll let you know.Chat with you later
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Well, our gig with the youth group went off with no problem. We all had a great time and they really enjoyed having us, 26 entries. They have already given us another date. Also they mentioned that their lot was getting repaved and may be interested in doing a weekly race. 

John, thanks again for the pa system. The auto score worked flawlessly as usual.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Next weekend the Hobbytown USA crew from Grand Blanc will be holding a special race at the Summer Auto Fair at the Sloan Museum in Flint. Here's a link to the show: http://www.sloanmuseum.com/SAF/index.html 
It's a good excuse for you guys to come over and race. Race starts around 11:30. The show runs from 8:00 to 5:00.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> Next weekend the Hobbytown USA crew from Grand Blanc will be holding a special race at the Summer Auto Fair at the Sloan Museum in Flint. Here's a link to the show: http://www.sloanmuseum.com/SAF/index.html
> It's a good excuse for you guys to come over and race. Race starts around 11:30. The show runs from 8:00 to 5:00.


OK, so what class is everyone running?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Fred - It's all been stock/13.5 brushless this year, with the field split about 50/50 (though more brushless show up each week). About half are also running Lipo batteries. We've been told to enter through the vendor's entrance off of Walnut street (see map). It's also been suugested that we get there "early" (whatever that means) to avoid all the vendors, cars, etc. There is limited power available, so a generator might be a good idea if you've got one.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

How's everyone been doing haven't seen you guys in a while since riders. Where is everone racing on road these days?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

No wonder the kid was making funny faces!.......

ANTIOCH, Calif. -- An executive with the Applebee's restaurant chain said its restaurants won't be keeping juices and margarita mixes in similar looking containers any more after a toddler was accidentally served a margarita at one of its locations.

Police said 2-year-old Julian Mayorga was served an alcoholic beverage in a covered, plastic sippy cup last Monday night at the Applebee's franchise in Antioch.

The boy's mother, Kim Mayorga, said she noticed Julian making funny faces and pushing away his cup. She had ordered apple juice for the child, but when she opened the lid, she was hit by the smell of tequila and Triple Sec.

The toddler grew drowsy and started vomiting a few hours later and was rushed to the hospital.

An Applebee's vice president said the restaurant keeps apple juice and the premixed margarita concoction in identical-looking plastic bottles on ice behind the bar.

A manager on duty mistakenly grabbed the margarita bottle instead of the apple juice jug.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

JimRuninit said:


> How's everyone been doing haven't seen you guys in a while since riders. Where is everone racing on road these days?


Hey Jimmy,
Not much in the on-road seen going on around here anymore. Andrew and I have been setting up a track on the lot where I work on Saturdays for something to do.
As you probably read on the last page we ran some races for a local youth group and will be doing that again in the near future. Other then that I think the only other on-road even close to Grand Rapids is clear over in Grand Blanc, MI.
Well be going there this weekend.


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Well it sounds like you and Andrew are still having fun. I bet Andrew is tough to beat on the track.. Hopefully I'll see you guys soon.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey Fred, bring along your CRL "fun run" bodies (if they've survived this long). Races at car shows always attract spectators.


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

kevinm said:


> Hey Fred, bring along your CRL "fun run" bodies (if they've survived this long). Races at car shows always attract spectators.


Hey Kevin,
They did'nt make it.


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

Hay Fred, Chris Diamond and I are going over to Grand Blanc. I should say the Salon Race, that's the race at the street rod show in Flint. I do have directions, but they are a little hard to explain. It might be better if you meet Chris and I and follow us over. I am suppose to pickup Chris at the Burger King in Perry. If you are interested in following us, we are going to be there about 6AM. I do not know the exit #, but it is where M52 is, which is where the only Perry exit that I know of. If you are interested post back, i will be around this evening.

P.S. Yes I will have my quiet generator, that is if someone wants to bring some gas for it. Two gallons should be good for the day, if that.

cookie


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

knapster said:


> Pictures of Clint Bowyer's Car parked in the lot right next to my office today.


Gotcha beat there, Fred! I have videos of the old 38 car (Elliott Sadler) on our chassis dyno at school from last week. Just trying to figure out how to get 'em to post on here. We were pulling somewhere in the neighborhood of 650 hp at the wheels on that car. We ran a Chevy race engine on the engine dyno this week (after we built it) and had a pull of 754hp. I'll take 2...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

754hp? I get almost that much from my weed eater!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

cookie said:


> Hay Fred, Chris Diamond and I are going over to Grand Blanc. I should say the Salon Race, that's the race at the street rod show in Flint. I do have directions, but they are a little hard to explain. It might be better if you meet Chris and I and follow us over. I am suppose to pickup Chris at the Burger King in Perry. If you are interested in following us, we are going to be there about 6AM. I do not know the exit #, but it is where M52 is, which is where the only Perry exit that I know of. If you are interested post back, i will be around this evening.
> 
> P.S. Yes I will have my quiet generator, that is if someone wants to bring some gas for it. Two gallons should be good for the day, if that.
> 
> cookie


OK Jeff,
I'll try to be on time and bring some gas.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Jeff,
I got your PM. Not sure what you mean, "Pig tail with two ends"
I don't have any. Maybe we should come another time, because I would need two.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

knapster said:


> Jeff,
> I got your PM. Not sure what you mean, "Pig tail with two ends"
> I don't have any. Maybe we should come another time, because I would need two.


they usually have them at the hobby shop or someone can loan one. it's the same end on both ends like would plug into your reciever


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hobbyten said:


> they usually have them at the hobby shop or someone can loan one. it's the same end on both ends like would plug into your reciever


OK, see everyone in the morning.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Fred - Don't worry, I've got extra transponder cables. And if you've recently bought a Novak GTB, they now come with an extra ESC-to-receiver cable which works for the transponders, too.


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
What car lot do you work at?Do you have any cars in the cheap price of a $1000.00?I have a buyer for the S-10 but I'm trying to find a nice 2 or 4 door that's a good runner.I'd like to stay in the 90's range.Let me know if you have anything.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kirt,
You can call me anytime at 269-945-4333
Thanks, 
-Fred


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Are you at the Chrysler store in Hastings?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Jason,
No. I'm just east of there about one mile.
I deal in great pre-owned vehicle's. Sales, Service, Repairs & Estimates, Joe Bush Auto.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

I know right where that is. How long you been there? I used to sell over-glorified vacuums right around the corner from there.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Ahh..... a Rainbow man!


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Heh.....I see someone else has been introduced to the most over-priced product ever devised by man. Sold one......to my mom. Boy, do I feel bad about that one.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Jeff,
You have an incoming PM.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Heh.....I see someone else has been introduced to the most over-priced product ever devised by man. Sold one......to my mom. Boy, do I feel bad about that one.


And for that you should feel bad. However, I was dumb enough and bought one to use at the track to keep the carpet clean. (it was a demo) I must admit that it did a decent job but dumping out that disgusting water was horrible, especially with the foam residue!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John, you couldn't have stated it better. I once owned one as well.

Racing at Grand Blanc was alot of fun yesterday, we had seven heats.
I must admit though, I don't care for the KO propo scoring system.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

In case anyone else is ever interested in going here are the directions.

12821 S Saginaw St
Grand Blanc, MI 48439-2457

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...aginaw+St.&city=Grand+Blanc&state=MI&zipcode=


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello Fred & Andrew
This is Barry (running the xlr8 at Grand Blanc)

just letting you know the track changes every week.
(didn't know if you's where made aware of it)
straight away stays the same (just length may very).

Glad to here you's had fun :thumbsup: 
(thats what its about)

Barry


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

What is the power situation at Grand Blanc? Bring your own juice? And it is still foam correct?

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike, everyone is running foam tires in the touring class.
There seems to be enough power for everyone.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Any interest in a rubber tire class in G.B.? 19t possibly? If not, I got plenty of foams left over.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Any interest in a rubber tire class in G.B.? 19t possibly? If not, I got plenty of foams left over.


Well, there's not actually a rule AGAINST rubber tires, but foams work better. Tire wear with foams isn't bad at all, maybe .030" per race day. I haven't had to adjust ride height during a race day. (Except for the race at the Sloan Museum car show. That race really ate them up. Now I know how the NASCAR teams feel when they go to Darlington.)
We've just been running stock/13.5 brushless so far, but I think we could find enough to run a 19T/10.5 brushless class. We've even been letting a couple of guys run Novak 5800's in "sportsman" mode. As long as they don't start winning.... :jest:


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

what day are they racing in grand blanc?

how much is it to race?

i hope to be able to race soon, i need to get my stuff out and play.
i am thinking of selling a lot of my stuff 1/12, truck, batteries, and chargers.


jeff


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Racing in GB is on Saturday! Saturday! Saturday! Oh, sorry, monster truck flashback there. Track is set up by 10:00, racing starts at 11:30. $10 for the 1st class, $3 for 2nd class. Last week we had the Goodyear Blimp covering the event! (There is a possibility they were also covering another event in the area. Some guys knocking little white balls around a big lawn.)


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

I'd rather run the class that has the most entries. What other classes are there besides 13.5/stock foam? Are lipo's allowed?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

So far this year the electric TCs have all run in the same class. About half of us are using LiPos. We also have always had at least one heat of Nitro TC, 1/18th scales, and Monster Trucks. Any electric trucks/buggies usually get tossed in with the monsters.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I hope some of you will make your way over to GB.
It's an easy ride, only 115 miles.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

I will be there on Sat. What kinda crazy roll out for the 13.5 sintered and what would be the tires of choice? As far as power, bring an extension cord?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Great!!! I don't know about roll out for the 13.5 as I've been using brushed motors. Maybe Kevin could answer that one.
Andrew and I have been running carpet tires and they are working well. Yes on the extension cord.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Where are you guys on set up? Low bite carpet-ish? Can't remember the last time I ran foams on asphalt.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Jason,
Run your carpet set up, the asphalt is that good.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

I think im gonna try to make it out there one of these weekends maybe if Mike S, Roy, and Dudda go maybe we could start a 19t rubber class.

Max K


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

If tire wear is as little as Kevin Marcy says, I have no problem running foams. Besides, I have a big bag 'o' foams that need to get used.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

It is as Kevin says. I know that I could run the same tires for a month or better.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

S. Jerusalem said:


> I will be there on Sat. What kinda crazy roll out for the 13.5 sintered and what would be the tires of choice? As far as power, bring an extension cord?


I had mine geared at 1.44 in/rev. (81/31 on a TC5) Some guys are running plaids & purples. I've been using purple fronts and tan rears from Josh's "Bargain Wall" at CEFX.


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
How's it going?Good here.Well I now have the XBR 13.5 in my truck.So far so good.I just gotta play with the gearing.It's set up with a 87 spur and 19 pinion.I know it's not the GTB but at least it's brushless.I guess I'll find out how good I do tomorrow.Have a good 4TH and chat with you later.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Some speeds from the practice round at the $30,000 to win race at M40 were posted in the M40 message forum on their website.... 

Practice 1 - 7-3-07 

1. Phil Bozell #83 --12.972 2. Johnny VanDoorn #16 --12.992 3. Johnny Benson #10 --13.164 4. Brian Ross #42 --13.166 5. Ed Paul #101 --13.279 6. Scott Hantz #72 --13.308 7. Jerimie Damron #40 --13.592 

Practice 2 - 7-3-07 

1. Jeff Bozell #5 --12.999 2. Johnny VanDoorn #16 --13.019 3. Steve Needles #14 --13.028 4. Andy Bozell #83 --13.031 5. Joe Bush #101 --13.037 6. Butch Miller #52 --13.037 7. Johnny Benson #10 --13.037 8. Jack Landis #10 --13.050 9. Jeff Ganus #5 --13.052 10. Bobby Stremme #66 --13.118 

30 Minutes left in the 3rd and final practice of the day. 

1.*#101 Joe Bush ---12.913 *2. #83 Andy Bozell ---12.921 3. #5 Jeff Bozell ---12.996 4. #37 Terry Senneker ---13.040 5. #44 Jeff Daugherty ---13.041 6. #10 Johnny Benson ---13.052 7. #18 Lee Anderson ---13.056 8. #1 John Delarye ---13.063 9. #14 Steve Needles ---13.078 10. #5 Jeff Ganus ---13.080 www.m40speedway.com go to the forum... 

*Fast time of the day goes to the #101 Joe Bush car!*


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

John - Your posts always end with "If I wasn't married, I'd give up this hobby!"

When's the last time you raced? Maybe you already HAVE given it up. :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

That very well may be true.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> That very well may be true.


So, I'm back to looking for a Cleveland partner?
What up Daddy?


----------



## exlor8er (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
Like I told my buddy,I'll come out hitting a homer.I'm getting used to the brushless.As of now,I have a 25 pinion on and still only running about 115 degrees.The speed control comes off between 90 and 95 degrees.At least I don't have to worry about burning things up.That brushless unit (temp wise) is to be between 160 and 175 degrees.As you can tell,I'm way under that.Better safe than sorry.As for speed,it does seem a little faster.It does have the "PUNCH".I can get trough the jumps with no problem.I have to run against another stock truck to see the difference but I think mine is a little faster.I guess I'll find out Sunday if we have enough people.Chat with you later.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> So, I'm back to looking for a Cleveland partner?
> What up Daddy?


As for Cleveland, I'll definitely be there with you!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

From and including: Thursday, July 5, 2007
To, but not including : Tuesday, November 20, 2007

It is 138 days from the start date to the end date, but not including the end date

Or 4 months, 15 days excluding the end date
11,923,200 seconds 
198,720 minutes 
3312 hours 
19 weeks (rounded down)


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

I've already got my room reserved for Clevelend...

I've also got a brushless 13.5 in my X-Ray for this weekend @ GB...

Denney


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Uhhhh.........Denney.......call me.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Let's see,
Denney
Jason
Jesse
Andrew
Fred
this is going to be a great weekend.
Dave, hope your son can race with us Saturday.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

I wish i could go...

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Wish you could too.
If Mike Slaughter and Roy go that will make seven.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

For those of you that do make it to GB, you will need to have an input harness to use with their KO transponders.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Fred, male pins both sides?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J FAST said:


> Fred, male pins both sides?


Gold male pins. I believe thats what comes with the unit.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

John (and anybody else who's coming) - The transponder cable needs to have the type of connector thet a servo typically has on it on both ends. Futaba calls it a male (defined by the housing), but the actual pins are in the transponder. The cable needs to have sockets. The Novak GTB speed control uses the exact cable you need (part #5315 or 5320), and newer units come with 2 different lengths of this cable, so you might already have what you need.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i would like to come but i started a project around the house today, and if i want to get my car in the garage again soon i better finish it. 

is this race on sat, a special event? is this same bat time same bat channel? 

what ride hight are you running?

jeff


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hope somebody posts up todays results!


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

hi everyone


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I think it was something like this in the A.
1.Andrew
2.Jason
3.Fred
4.Kevin 
5.Jeff

Two others from GR didn't make the show so i'm not sure.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

BenVanBoom said:


> hi everyone


Hey Ben,
What up with you these day's?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

How's Jeff liking that new Associated car of his so far?
Congrats Andrew!


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> How's Jeff liking that new Associated car of his so far?
> Congrats Andrew!


He says he likes it. He mentiond that the servo saver is a pile of crap, other then that, great car.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

A picture of the Grand blanc track.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

For any of you that may have known Lee Anderson......
Godspeed to Lee.

Ottawa County dive teams have found the body of 33-year-old *Lee Anderson * in Stahl Bayou in northern Ottawa County.

Crews discovered Anderson's body around 8 a.m. Sunday. He was reported missing Saturday night after he fell off of a boat into the bayou.

Members of the Ottawa County and Spring Lake dive teams and the U.S. Coast Guard spent hours searching for Anderson.

Friends who were on the boat say Anderson had been drinking, dove into the water and simply never came back up. They immediately jumped in trying to find him, but after about five minutes, they knew they had to call 911.

Police were confident they would find the body, despite the murky water.

"Stahl's Bayou here especially has got zero visibility," says Sgt. Keith Koeman with the Ottawa County Dive Team. "The bottom is a muck bottom. It's probably about six foot of silt. It just gets deeper and thicker. So it's really difficult. Our divers are having a hard time swimming through it, our lines are getting tangled up in it. It's just a tough area to dive in."

*Anderson was a regular driver at Berlin Raceway in Marne, driving the 18 car*. He finished second in the track's top Late Model series in 2004.

"Lee had been one of the top competitors in our top division at Berlin Raceway for several years," says Mike Stevel, director of racing operations at Berlin Raceway. "This is a terrible tragedy for this to happen to someone at his young age with a young child."

"When I heard about it, it knocked the wind out of my sails. Lee Anderson was a premier racer and car builder," says Strevel.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

knapster said:


> I think it was something like this in the A.
> 1.Andrew
> 2.Jason
> 3.Fred
> ...


I think you forgot Derek (the other RLK in the race) in 1st.


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

kevinm said:


> I think you forgot Derek (the other RLK in the race) in 1st.


yeah your right the finishing order was 
1.Derek-DNF
2.Andrew
3.Jason
4.Fred
5.Kevin
6.Jeff

but derek overheated and never finished the race so technecally i won.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

RLKnapster said:


> yeah your right the finishing order was
> 1.Derek-DNF
> 2.Andrew
> 3.Jason
> ...


Did someone actually beat you andrew?? and it was another kid?? Im gonna make it out there this comming weekend!!

Max K


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Had a great time on Sat. with you all. Technically, I think Andrew won considering that dude didn't finish and sure as heck didn't lap any of the first 4 guys in the race. But, as I said, way too much fun. The grip out there is unreal. I thought you guys were kidding when you gave suggestions for set-up. But alas, two springs from being a full blown carpet set-up. Let me know when you guys are going again. It was nice to race something fast again. Actually, had a hard time keeping my eyes on the car for the first couple laps after running off-road all summer.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Had a great time on Sat. with you all. Technically, I think Andrew won considering that dude didn't finish and sure as heck didn't lap any of the first 4 guys in the race. But, as I said, way too much fun. The grip out there is unreal. I thought you guys were kidding when you gave suggestions for set-up. But alas, two springs from being a full blown carpet set-up. Let me know when you guys are going again. It was nice to race something fast again. Actually, had a hard time keeping my eyes on the car for the first couple laps after running off-road all summer.


Jason,
Andrew and I feel the same way. I was nice to see some of the local guys and race with you all. Hope to see you on the asphalt soon again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

I just wish we had something local, 280 miles round trip is hard to justify for me. I would be happy with some grass roots parking lot racing with the old fire hose and hand counting if it was local.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

kickyfast said:


> I just wish we had something local, 280 miles round trip is hard to justify for me. I would be happy with some grass roots parking lot racing with the old fire hose and hand counting if it was local.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


No doubt you would think we could find a parking lot around here some where thats not a 2 hours drive away. :wave: it would take less time to set up a fire hose track then to drive that far. you would think we could get together and find something instead of getting up extra early and going through a tank of gas just to run in a parking lot LOL. any voulnteers?


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

J FAST said:


> No doubt you would think we could find a parking lot around here some where thats not a 2 hours drive away. :wave: it would take less time to set up a fire hose track then to drive that far. you would think we could get together and find something instead of getting up extra early and going through a tank of gas just to run in a parking lot LOL. any voulnteers?


I'll help setup a track...I got nothing else to do this summer.

Max K


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

I would be in for at least every other week. Possibly more.... Hmmm... Dirt on Wednesday, asphalt on Saturdays... (or Sundays) 

Mike Slaughter


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

thats a good idea every other sat. and then go from there that way the guys can still run on dirt sunday. I know i would like to run the dirt sundays. now we just need to find a parking lot available on sats. I would be willing to set up tracks. maybe a church would be a good option usually they have big parking lots and not alot of traffic on sats ? sure do miss some 19 turn rubber


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I have a location in mind, i'll go to work on it.


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

Hey, Andrew, he thermaled after the 5 minute mark so you should have just driven faster lol.


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

Noah ur right but he finished with 27 laps 4:57.......that means he never finished the race. That is called a DNF.


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

just drive faster next time


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

kickyfast said:


> I would be in for at least every other week. Possibly more.... Hmmm... Dirt on Wednesday, asphalt on Saturdays... (or Sundays)


Deffinatly more! asphalt raacing here we come!!! anyone up for 19t rubber?

Max K


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

hobbytown rules derek wins



edit: derek's been posting on my name here at work


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

I really wish we could put an onroad program together here at Battle Front. We can use the entire parking area around the building on Saturdays, but the pavement is in no shape for racing on and I don't see them resurfacing it anytime soon.

I can try to talk to GR Gravel again, but there were liability concerns with us running on their property. If you haven't seen it it is smooth concrete as far as the eye can see. Well, not quite as far as you can see, but there is plenty of it. 

If anyone is feeling generous, has a few thousand dollars they want to part with and wants to pay to have our side of the building paved that would be another option. We would let said person race for free. Shoot, we would let that person and anyone they want to vouch for race for free.

They are willing to let us use the hockey rink on Saturdays. It is a sport court surface. Don't know if we could run directly on it. Otherwise it would involve putting carpet down. 

Anyway, all we have to offer right now as far as pavement is our track that is about 65 x 32 with 8 foot lanes. Some of us did run 1/10 stock on it last year and it was better than nothing.

John


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Max said:


> Deffinatly more! asphalt raacing here we come!!! anyone up for 19t rubber?
> 
> Max K


UHHH YEAH!!!!! all we need to do is find a place to lay out a track. and get a couple guys willing to help lay it out and we can have on road again like the good ole days. I dont mind haulin the hose and stuff to set up a track
if we really want on road we should just get together and do it. no one person running the track, no race fee , just the racers set up shop and race . maybe we could all bring like 1, 2 liter of grape pop so we could hose the track down or something.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

J FAST said:


> UHHH YEAH!!!!! all we need to do is find a place to lay out a track. and get a couple guys willing to help lay it out and we can have on road again like the good ole days. I dont mind haulin the hose and stuff to set up a track
> if we really want on road we should just get together and do it. no one person running the track, no race fee , just the racers set up shop and race . maybe we could all bring like 1, 2 liter of grape pop so we could hose the track down or something.


HAHA... I'll bring a 24 pack(even better) im thinking saturday were gonna do some onroad!!

Max K


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

we should all get together sometime this week and talk about it... any suggestions as to where?

Max K


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i heard a rumor that the rodgers department store was available. i like the idea of running on a parking lot closer to were i live, i am a half hour farther west to go to grand blank.

i miss racing like we used to at riders.

jeff


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Tdevil said:


> I really wish we could put an onroad program together here at Battle Front.


I would race on the concrete area indoors in a heartbeat... Run it with the off road program on Sundays, at least until it is time to put dirt down....

Mike Slaughter


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

At this point, I would run on-road anywhere that's not going to tear up my chassis. Hell, remember the carpet we were running on at the start of Barstools?. Let's see what Fred's got going and go from there. Bring back the old days. Indoor concrete......hmmmmm......sounds delicious!


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

J Fast:

Hi,

Please clear out your PM box. 

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

OK, I've made contact with a couple different mall managers.
I need to put in writing with some drawings of what our requirements are and they will proceed from there. They will check and see how much if any liabilities there are before a decision can be made one way or the other. We all need to have patience, it will not happen over night.

If anyone has a lead on a spot by all means check it out.
I would like to see us get a spot that is in the public eye that's why I'm looking to our local malls. I think it will help to boost the amount of hobbyist in our area.
Just my .02 cents on that subject.
-Fred


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

DaWrench said:


> J Fast:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


CLEARED OUT!!!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

knapster said:


> OK, I've made contact with a couple different mall managers.
> I need to put in writing with some drawings of what our requirements are and they will proceed from there. They will check and see how much if any liabilities there are before a decision can be made one way or the other. We all need to have patience, it will not happen over night.
> 
> If anyone has a lead on a spot by all means check it out.
> ...


SWEET GITR DONE!!!!!!


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Being patient is hard for something as exciting as this. I cant wait to get started running onroad again.

Max K


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

What's this? Parking lot racing?! Never heard of it......... :tongue: Guess I could give it a shot with this new TC3 I got. Shaft drive, what will they think of next....... :freak: 

Bill.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

KickyFast:

Hi,

YHPM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

WarpWind said:


> What's this? Parking lot racing?! Never heard of it......... :tongue: Guess I could give it a shot with this new TC3 I got. Shaft drive, what will they think of next....... :freak:
> 
> Bill.


Hell yeah. Hope there's a pond nearby to hack you into  ....Sorry again 'bout last weekend Bill. Andy too. I'm blaming the brainfarts on the heat.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Update,
Working with big conglomerates is not an easy task. A lot of hoops to jump through. Mean time lets look for alternative lots to race on.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

I just know that there are many open parking lots that want to be raced on....what are we going to do for borders and stuff. The same fire hose, does riders still have some.

Max K


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

hey gang,
I might be looking for an on-road sedan within the next month or 2.Willing to spend between $150 up tp $200.Let me know what's for sale and I'll go from there.Also include any extras if any.Thanks.
Kirt
P.S.Can't buy one now as I'm getting some things for my truck.I'll let you know when I have the money.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Max said:


> The same fire hose, does riders still have some.
> 
> Max K


Fred has all of it.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Max said:


> I just know that there are many open parking lots that want to be raced on....what are we going to do for borders and stuff. The same fire hose, does riders still have some.
> 
> Max K


You are correct Max. If anyone has a lead on a decent lot by all means pursue it. Yes we could use the fire hose like we did at Riders, I have two 5' stacks of it.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

We will be using the CO27 and 19T Komodo as the hand out motors for the 28th Cleveland U.S. Indoor Champs 

(Per Mr. Bill)


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> You are correct Max. If anyone has a lead on a decent lot by all means pursue it. Yes we could use the fire hose like we did at Riders, I have two 5' stacks of it.


Or about 18 total rolls to be exact!


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
I hope that the on-road will take off again.I do miss it.With the deal I'm getting from Kevin J,I hope I don't have to put them on the shelf and just look at them.Something's got to happen for the on-road,Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

I like the fact that we are useing Komodo's cause those rock but the CO27 suck in my veiw.



John Warner said:


> We will be using the CO27 and 19T Komodo as the hand out motors for the 28th Cleveland U.S. Indoor Champs
> 
> (Per Mr. Bill)


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

If people are willing to run the less expensive and smaller Associated 18R, Recoil and Carisma I can give you all the onroad racing you want at BFG. The track in the parking lot is just perfect for these cars. I'd even put down a couple more coats of sealer if we started getting a bigger turnout. 

Right now we get 3 or 4 out on Friday nights. I have a couple of 1500 watt work lights (3000 watts total) that light the track up and we race until midnight or later sometimes.

I know Slaughter, Deruiter and Duda were pretty impressed with the 18R when I gave them a turn at the wheel one Friday night. 

Any takers?

John


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

John,

Personally, I wouldn't or couldn't afford to invest into another car to race.
I'd prefer to be able to use the one I already have.

John


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

It would be nice if some of the smaller scale road cars came in kit form so people could use some of the equipment that they already have.

Would keep the cost down for adding that extra vehicle.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

RLK:

Hi,

You just have to build and gear the C27's right. they don't suck. all mine work well.

John D.

Hi,

I wouldn't mind running a 18r. I saw the ones you has at BFG. and you can convert your 18t to a 18r with the right parts. 
it should be a fun class!!!!!!!

(I will be back using my real name soon.......I crashed my laptop so I'm using a old.....really old desktop that won't let me log on as me)

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

DaWrench said:


> RLK:
> Hi,
> You just have to build and gear the C27's right. they don't suck. all mine work well.
> Thanks


Tim, I think what Andrew is saying, they are not as good as a Monster.
We've brushed them and geared them every way imaginable and in the end they are just a bit slower.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Fred:

Hi,

Call me. 

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I guess I don't need to now, cause I seen you in person.
Good luck with that Job Tim.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Also, Andrew and I will come out to BFG more if I happen to find a couple of B4's cheap.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Noticed you and Andrew there today. Didn't get a chance to say Hi with running the races and all. 

Thanks for stopping by!!!

John


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
Well I pick up those cars today.I'm also getting 7 bodies.4 of them are not even painted.I'll probably be selling one of the cars if you know anyone who's looking for one.It's the tamiya trf415.Chat with you later.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

speedyman said:


> Fred,
> Well I pick up those cars today.I'm also getting 7 bodies.4 of them are not even painted.I'll probably be selling one of the cars if you know anyone who's looking for one.It's the tamiya trf415.Chat with you later.
> Kirt


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Time to take roll call.....
Who's going to Grand Blanc this weekend besides Denney and myself?


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Me!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

You know the rotten little kid and I will be there.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Time to take roll call.....
> Who's going to Grand Blanc this weekend besides Denney and myself?


Im down!!! can I ride down with you guys? Shelly is staying home.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll call Denney tonight. I don't see that being a prohblem.


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
Do you have a place where you run your sedans?I got the car and I'd like to try it out with you guys.Let me know.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Jesse....You're all set. We'll talk Weds. and sort things out. If it rains, I'll call ya.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

speedyman said:


> Fred,
> Do you have a place where you run your sedans?I got the car and I'd like to try it out with you guys.Let me know.Thanks.
> Kirt


Not as of yet locally. There are several of us looking for a spot. If everyone keeps swinging eventually one of us will get a hit.


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
Keep me informed if anything should happen.I'm anxouis to see what this car will do.I might even put my 13.5 in it.
Kirt


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
Well,I got the car up and running.All I need is some battery tape.Do you have any I could buy from you?What tires are you using?Last I knew,it was cyan @ magentas.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry Kirt, I have no tape to sell ya. 
Yes, those are the tires that Andrew and I have been running over at Grand Blanc.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Kirt..........

I don't have any either, but if I did you'd be more than welcome to it!

Sorry, John


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Just go to Lowes/Menards/Home Depot & get a 200ft role of fiber reinforced strapping tape...then you'll have enough for years of battery taping fun...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

And sooooo much fun it is.......!!!


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
Well now I have my battery tape.I had to get it at Office Depot.2 60 yard rolls for $9.00.That should last me awhile.I also put the 13.5 in.That's my first time driving that paticular car.I can't believe how smooth and quiet it is.Do you still run at the church parking lot or did you give that up?I'd like to join you next time.Keep me informed.Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

speedyman said:


> Fred,
> Do you still run at the church parking lot or did you give that up?I'd like to join you next time.Keep me informed.Talk to you later.
> Kirt


Kirt, we haven't done that in a while as we've been running over at Grand Blanc. When we do i'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Had a blast racing with all my onroad friends at GB Saturday in the show.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Same here. Sorry for holding everybody up on the left-hand turns.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Fred - It was great fun dicing it up with you & the GR gang again. I feel like I redeemed myself from my mediocre showing two weeks ago...Denney


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

*The wait is over*

For those of you that have been patiently waiting.

LiPo update for GFX

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

kickyfast said:


> For those of you that have been patiently waiting.
> 
> LiPo update for GFX
> 
> Mike Slaughter


...$50 _plus_ shipping!...might just as well get a used Ice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

*You knew he could race RC cars...*

But apparently he is also one of the best when it comes to virtual ones as well.

Video of Jason "Jason X" Exelby kicking butt on Mondays semi-final.

I guess we probably can't call him "Mini" anymore.......

Tim "Da Wrench" has raised himself one versatile racer hasn't he?

Congrats on Jasons' success Tim. Jason and Chompr are nearly unstoppable in PGR3.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

kickyfast said:


> But apparently he is also one of the best when it comes to virtual ones as well.
> 
> Video of Jason "Jason X" Exelby kicking butt on Mondays semi-final.
> 
> ...


Can you watch those on gotham TV on xbox? when's the next one?
that was pretty sweet.

Max K


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Max:

Hi,


You can watch all the matches on www.thecgs.com
there is a a view more videos button that you need to push. this will open up all the played matches for all the teams for all the different games. (DOA4, FIFA 07, CCS S, PGR3) you'll need to go to the last set (all shows are in 4 ) on some and some PGR3 is the first played.
Jason is on the Chicago Chimera team 

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

That's neat Tim.
I'm happy for Jason and for you of-course.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

That video was way cool. Doesn't get more dominating than that. 
Tim- Tell yer son to smile a little. He's world-wide, now.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

S.Jerusalem:

Hi,

Thanks, Jason and Wes (Ch0mper) are the fastest racers for PGR3 in the CGS. Ch0mper is the WCG world champ for PGR3.
as for smiling that's the most he's smiled in quite a while.

Knapster:

Hi,

Thanks.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S. Jerusalem said:


> At this point, I would run on-road anywhere that's not going to tear up my chassis. Hell, remember the carpet we were running on at the start of Barstools?. Let's see what Fred's got going and go from there. Bring back the old days. Indoor concrete......hmmmmm......sounds delicious!


OK, I believe I have a nod from the management company representing Roger Plaza. It will be in side the building however. I will be meeting with them to discuss the details.
We could end up with our own store front. They really seem to like the idea of this type of event as it could help draw in shoppers to the mall.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

God knows we'd boost the income of the food court ten-fold by ourselves.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

S. Jerusalem said:


> God knows we'd boost the income of the food court ten-fold by ourselves.


lol..i guess that could be a good thing! It'll be nice having somewhere close to race ONROAD finially.

Max K


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

knapster said:


> OK, I believe I have a nod from the management company representing Roger Plaza. It will be in side the building however. I will be meeting with them to discuss the details.
> We could end up with our own store front. They really seem to like the idea of this type of event as it could help draw in shoppers to the mall.


I remember racing 1/12th, and F1 in there years, and years ago. In fact it was so long ago George Mockerman was running the races.

I believe that they used to race in there much earlier than that also. Perhaps Tim remembers.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

That must have been in the "wooden cars pushed with a stick" days...I'll bet John Warner remembers.......lol!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

kickyfast said:


> I remember racing 1/12th, and F1 in there years, and years ago. In fact it was so long ago George Mockerman was running the races.
> 
> I believe that they used to race in there much earlier than that also. Perhaps Tim remembers.
> 
> Mike Slaughter


  Mike has become one of the 'Old Guys'. Next he'll be remembering about how we used to hand count with stop watches and spray soda on the cement track and how we used to only race for 4 minutes. Glad I'm not old enough to have been around for that....  

Or maybe it's just my memory thats shot...... 

Bill. (who's not nearly as old as Mike)


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow......that announcement brought everyone out of the woodwork. Hope this works out. On-road Sat...Off-road Sun....nice and close.....doesn't get much better than that. 
Fred- If this does happen, are we talking ozite, here?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S. Jerusalem said:


> Wow......that announcement brought everyone out of the woodwork. Hope this works out. On-road Sat...Off-road Sun....nice and close.....doesn't get much better than that.
> Fred- If this does happen, are we talking ozite, here?


Jason, I will be looking at three different units tomorrow also the main court. My understanding is that one of the units has no carpet in it, one has some carpet and tile and the 3rd one has all carpet. Now I suppose that if I am able to get the one with out carpet we could just run on that, concrete. Or just put down new carpet.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi,

Yes we raced in ther before that Mike. we had a track next to a floral shop. and before that we used to race in the middle of the mall also. back before we had sedans, 8 minutes races, and "T" bars or link cars.
(damn I'm really old.........)


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

*Chicago semi final match.*

I haven't yelled at a tv this much since Hogan Vs. The Giant....

Both teams tied at 19 points. PGR3 is the last match and will decide who wins and goes on to the finals for 100 Gs and has a spot at the worlds and who goes home. A first is is the only way to win at 5 points.

 You all need to hurry up and watch this before I start yelling again.

Mike Slaughter

P.S. Sorry about the splice, my media center pc records by the guide and the matches are live and often go over in time.


* *




Jason wins it for Chicago by running down the first place car and sacrifices himself while getting a little sweet revenge for an earlier match. They specifically idled Jason into the wall to keep him out of the match.

I seriously thought it was all over after the first few turns and Chicago had lost it, but Jason ran him down hard and did a "Mockerman Wednesday Night Special". Just kidding Chris! 

They will play in the finals monday for 100 Gs and now have a spot at the Worlds.

Jason you are the man!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Denney said:


> That must have been in the "wooden cars pushed with a stick" days...I'll bet John Warner remembers.......lol!


Hummmm, yea I remember those days. (well, at least the majority of them
for the most part) Then came SCE's, SCRC's and nothing but 6 cell
12th scale in stock and modified! But, hey... I may or may NOT be the
oldest one here!!! (I know of one of us thats older than I)

So then... am I to assume that we're talking about running
in Roger's plaza for the indoor winter carpet season as well????????????????


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

I believe we raced at Rogers for one season in the basement of a shoe store.
That was the beginning of 10th scale pan cars.
Butch


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Up for sale is a Tamiya TRF415MS.I just got the car last week and it drove good.
It will need a dogbone in the right front.Parts are on order and should be in next
week.It will come RTR which will include everything but batteries.It has a AM JRx2I radio,colbalt 27 turn motor and a XRS reciever.Will sell it RTR for $225.00 or $175.00 as a roller.Very nice and smooth driving car.Hate to sell but it must go ASAP.Personal reasons forces sale.If interested,let me know on this site.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Butch:

Hi,

That's right!!! I forgot about that. I do remmeber 1/10th scale pan cars though..... hope they make a come back soon.. I should have something shortly after winter starts.

Thanks


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

I dont know about everyone else, but I'm in for indoor season starting early!!!! More practice for Cleveland.

Max K


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I do believe that's the most emotional I've ever seen Jason. Congrats on the win. It was weird though, to see Jason take someone out. Never saw that happen on the carpet. Didn't even know he had it in him.

And did someone mention pan cars?! I've been threatening to get a Pantoura for a while now. Might have a reason to now.

Bill.


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey guys,
The tamiya is no longer up for sale.Sorry.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

kickyfast said:


> I haven't yelled at a tv this much since Hogan Vs. The Giant....
> 
> Both teams tied at 19 points. PGR3 is the last match and will decide who wins and goes on to the finals for 100 Gs and has a spot at the worlds and who goes home. A first is is the only way to win at 5 points.
> 
> ...


That was friggin' awesome! Congrats Jason. Good job on that "C-Mock Special".


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Kickyfast:

Hi,

Thanks for posting the video. once again my laptop is locked up from me watching it so many times...... I thought that they had lost it until Jason got some clear track as that is one of his best tracks on PGR3. and PAYBACK is OH SO SWEET!!!!!!!! and to get third on the last corner was awesome.
Warpwind. he usually doesn't drive like that. but he did what he had to do for the team. and yes that's the most he has been ever anywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks

(one proud old man)


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

OK guys, I just got back from my meeting with the building supervisor which works for the management firm running Rogers Plaza. It went well I believe, the supervisor thinks its a great idea also. We looked at several different spaces and came to an agreement on which one would best serve our needs as well as the mall from a business stand point. I worked through the financial aspect and think we have something workable for both parties involved. The next step is simple: He will now take my proposal back to the management firm, the supervisors boss and try to finalize it. So now we wait.

I took some pictures while I was there but I can't put them up until tonight. I didn't have the memory stick in, oops, and I left my cord at home, sorry.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> So then... am I to assume that we're talking about running
> in Roger's plaza for the indoor winter carpet season as well????????????????


I would like to, its a great place.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Just so everyone knows, it will be carpet over tile not carpet over carpet.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The space that i'm looking at:


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
You can count on me running with you guys when this takes place.
Kirt


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> The space that i'm looking at:


VERY Nice indeed!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

Are you thinking about any oval.
Butch


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Butch said:


> Are you thinking about any oval.
> Butch


Absolutely.
-Fred


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Uh-oh.... that means I may have to blow the dust off the old slab chassis!!


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

so....are they going to allow us to use paragon?

Max K


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Max said:


> so....are they going to allow us to use paragon?
> 
> Max K


We never even touched on that subject.
I think what I'll do is allow it until I get a major complaint.


----------



## fatkid24 (May 12, 2005)

After it's not allowed you will lose racers... JUST MY THOUGHTS


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

fatkid24 said:


> After it's not allowed you will lose racers... JUST MY THOUGHTS


It has to be a pretty legitimate complaint in my book, after all I will have a lease. Beyond that we need to get in the building first.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

well the oder might draw people to see what it is... could be a good thing too!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Max said:


> well the oder might draw people to see what it is... could be a good thing too!!


Yeah, they might see that it is clean and smells good too.
Because I use Wintergreen Cleaner - 5 gallon pail
Great for general cleaning & deodorizing in institutions, theaters, airline terminals, factories & homes. Leaves surfaces clean & fragrant. An excellent deodorant for toilets, urinals, floors, sinks, water closets, wastebaskets, shower stalls, telephone, plastic or metal chairs, tables, counters, concrete floors, ceramic tile, etc. Specifications: use 2 1/2 oz. per gal of water for general deodorizing and 5 oz. per gal of water for heavy-duty cleaning and deodorizing.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

im ready....for some carpet


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah............. me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

So what sedan bodies are all the cool kids running these days over in Grand Blanc. I'm in the process of getting my TA-05 put back together and will be making a few trips over there with you guys. Also what roll out is a good place to start with the 13.5?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

02CooperS said:


> So what sedan bodies are all the cool kids running these days over in Grand Blanc. I'm in the process of getting my TA-05 put back together and will be making a few trips over there with you guys. Also what roll out is a good place to start with the 13.5?


Andy, most are using the Mohawk or the Alfa body.
Someone else will have to help you with the roll-out for your 13.5
-Fred


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Parma Mohawk, Alpha, Protoform G6, Mazda 6/Speed 6...seems like most anything works fairly well.

13.5 sintered 1.40-1.50, non-sintered 1.35-1.40 (or less if thermalling)

Plaid/purple, purple/purple, Cyan/magenta, magenta/magenta all seem to work well for tires (no rubber classes...)

edit....I'll be looking to get back over to GB Sat Aug 11, can't make it this weekend.

Denney


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Fred I'm excited about the news..


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. Do they care if I run rubber tires or not with the foam cars? I don't want to buy any foam tires since I still have about 5 sets of rubber tires to use up. I can't imagine there would be any huge difference between the two.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Andy - I've got ~6 sets of Purple/Plaid I can let you use (Roy too if he's going to race...). But I doubt that anyone would complain if you wanted to use rubber's, but you may be giving up a few tenths per lap.

D.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't care too much about the lap times, but bring them along just in case my tires don't work for whatever reason, like sitting around too long in the basement.

Thanks


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

OK,






















What everyone has been waiting for,























The answer?























Wait for it,






























It's a GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

:wave: just to make sure everyone knows this weekend no saturday racing at htu grand blanc.
the race will be sunday at ortonville car show. (some racers plan on running muscle car bodies (60's camaro-60's mustang-etc)

here's the information:

Date: Sunday, August 5.
Location: 55 Pond St., (Ortonville post office.)

times:
8:am track setup
10am-11am sign-up
11:15 racing begins

(transponder harness required)

for more information contact Hobbytown Grand Blanc
(810)695-9088
www.htugrandblanc.com 

map:
(use the "search nearby" type in post office)
http://www.google.com/maps?q=Ortonv...oi=map&ct=title

(NOTE:NO RACING AT HTU GRAND BLANC THIS SATURDAY(8-4-07)


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

knapster said:


> OK,
> 
> 
> What everyone has been waiting for,
> ...


OH YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!! Finaly a sweet on road carpet track close to home!!!
see ya for some carpet delivery tomarrow Jesse


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Tomorrow....i'll be there!!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Max said:


> Tomorrow....i'll be there!!


Cool Im picking the Ozite up tomarrow and bringing it over to the track to roll it out so it can settle I'll call you when I head over.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

When?......When?......When?......Now?.....How 'bout now?.....No?.....What about now?................Did I already ask when?


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Ya When Is It Going To Open


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

BenVanBoom said:


> Ya When Is It Going To Open


Who's this guy? I remember some dude named "Boomer" that used to come around. Ben....hmmmmmm......VanBoom.......hmmmmmmmm.........ah yes! The Boomer has returned!

Jason


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

BenVanBoom said:


> Ya When Is It Going To Open


As soon as we can get everything set up and looking good.
I want it to look great, so it will take some time.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

If you need or want any help, I would be happy to do so.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S. Jerusalem said:


> If you need or want any help, I would be happy to do so.


Thanks Jason, I have your two way.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

If anyone wants to stop and just check things out tomorrow say around 8:00pm i'll be there.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

02CooperS:

Hi,

you'll need the smallest spur you can find for your 13.5. I ran a 81T 64P on mine and the biggest pinion I had. the GTB fits just fine. I mounted the power cap off the chassis support wing.
if you need sway-bars LMK. I have a full set. 


Thanks


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

DaWrench said:


> 02CooperS:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Hey Tim do know any good set ups for the trf415ms useing a 13.5 and foam tyres on pavement


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Roy:

I'll look around my setup book for my 415R2 to see what I have. I know that you asked me a couple weeks ago about a 415ms. if I don't have anything I'll call Chris L. in Cali.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Roy Dallier said:


> Hey Tim do know any good set ups for the trf415ms useing a 13.5 and foam tyres on pavement


 415 resource site...

Good stuff for sure.

Errr... No real foam on asphalt.... But some of the set-ups on there should be a good start.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

DaWrench said:


> 02CooperS:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks for the heads up Tim. It looks like I'll have to dig out the 1/12th scale box in the basement to get my extra 88T gears. What's a good base setup to use. I can't seem to find one in english, or one that doesn't use Tamiya shock oil. Thanks again

Andy


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> Cool Im picking the Ozite up tomarrow and bringing it over to the track to roll it out so it can settle.


Glad to see the new Ozite is FINALLY going to be put to use!!!! :thumbsup: 
Fred..... I'll drop off what we talked about either tomorrow or Wednesday at the lot.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Most of us are basically using a foam tire carpet setup, with a couple notches softer on the springs and front swaybar. (Or maybe a rubber tire setup with a couple notches harder on the springs. Pretty much the same place.) One thing you DON'T have to do is true your tires down to nothing. They work fine anywhere from 2.5" down to almost plastic.

I had my 13.5 (sintered rotor) geared at 1.53 IPR.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Chicago Chimera (Jason "Jason X" Exelby team) wins it!

*Note this is the whole episode in mp4 format, about 370 megs so be warned. (Quicktime will play it)

Mike Slaughter


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Roy,
Just to let you know,you have the regular TRF415.I have the 415MS version.I could be wrong but my box says 415MS on it.Don't want to cause any problems but I thought I'd let you know.
Kirt


----------



## speedyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Fred,
Congrats on the final answer.I can't wait to start onroad again.It may be some time before I can race with you guys but it will happen.I'll try to stop in and take a look at what you got.Do you know what day or days you're going to race?Also,do you have any set prices in store?Talk to you later.
Kirt


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

02CooperS:

Hi,

Snce KevinM posted you can run close to a carpet setup on your car I'll give you a quick run down what's on mine. (it was really fast at CEFX).

Front:

Springs: Assoc Purple or Xray Peptos (you'll need the 1mm drop down spring perches)
Oil: Assoc 40 wt
Pistons: Tamiya 3hole (I'm running Tamiya TRF LTD Shocks)
sway-bar: none (but I have them)
shock towers:2nd hole from the outside (I have the graphite ones)
camber links: per book. (I run higher roll centers at CEFX)
Castor: 4 degree blocks
Camber: -2 degrees
steering knuckles: per book.
toe blocks: D f D r TRF Blocks
Rear: 

Springs: Assoc Red or Xray Violet (again with 1mm drop perches)
Oil: Assoc 30 wt
Pistons: Tamiya 3 hole 
Sway-Bar: none
Shock tower: per book. (I have the rear graphite tower on)
Camber Links: per book (High for CEFX)
Toe in: -1 degree -2 on lower grip
Toe blocks: Cf,Cr TRF blocks
Wheel Base: Med.

Misc:

Tires: Parma Magena/Cyan. Size 2.300 to start.
Servo: Ko 2343 fet powered
power: GTB/13.5
Spur: 88 
Pinon: depending on track (I was a high as a 46)
Body: Parma Alfa.


This should give you a place to start.

Thanks


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Kickyfast:

Hi,


Thanks for posting that!!!!!!!


----------



## rc12l34 (Oct 30, 2002)

kirt the i have is the ms if take a look at the manuals on rctech under the trf 415 forums.I think the car you have is trf415 msx. http://www.tamiya.com/english/rc/manuals.htm
Take a look at the trf415msx manual and the trf415ms


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

speedyman said:


> Fred,
> Congrats on the final answer.I can't wait to start onroad again.It may be some time before I can race with you guys but it will happen.I'll try to stop in and take a look at what you got.Do you know what day or days you're going to race?Also,do you have any set prices in store?Talk to you later.
> Kirt


Kirt, Thanks.
I can tell you that on-road racing will be on Saturday.
Entry fee will be $15.00
Other then that we'll have to see.
Input from those interested in this endeavor that I'm taking on would help a lot.
I think we have a chance to build something really good for RC in Grand Rapids, so lets all work together on it.



John Warner said:


> Glad to see the new Ozite is FINALLY going to be put to use!!!! :thumbsup:
> Fred..... I'll drop off what we talked about either tomorrow or Wednesday at the lot.


Thanks John for the use of those items, much appreciated.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

knapster said:


> I think we have a chance to build something really good for RC in Grand Rapids, so lets all work together on it.


Exactly what I've been talking about to everybody willing (and unwilling) to listen...

I hope we can _all_ rally around this new opportunity and make it a great place for _everyone_ to race.

Denney
p.s. Fred - I'll give you my thoughts & opinions next time I see you...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Here's a link to the new thread..........

Rapid Competition RC Raceway


----------

